# Discouraged 4a/4bs... this thread's for you!!!



## AJamericanDiva (Aug 20, 2004)

*Discouraged 4a/4bs... this thread\'s for you!!!*

It seems like every other day a type 4a/4b is posting about how discouraged they are and want to know whether or not they can reach their goals. Seeing is believing. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Take it from me. I am a fellow 4a/4b. As some of you may know, I've been experiencing some major postpartum shedding (tons of tears shed over that) and decided to do a braid-a-thon for one year with no relaxing in between. I started taking out my braids this week, even at week 5 as I had a lot of growth. Tonight as I took down my braids, I stretched my hair and low and behold... I'm inching closer to my goal of brastrap hair. At 5am, everyone is sleeping in my house, but when my daughter awakes, I'll have her take a backshot pic. The pic that I was able to take was a frontal shot. Later on today, I'll get rid of this grammamma maternity nursing bra and put on my red one that you usually see in my backshot photos. My goal is brastrap length. I even joined in the "Brastrap by 2005" challenge. At the rate I'm going, I may get there sooner. Here's my photo of when I started my haircare journey back in March of 2003  My starting point in March 2003 and this is a photo I took as I was taking down my braids.  Me tonight, or should I say morning as I was removing my braids. Right now I am 4 months post relaxer. I don't intend to do another relaxer until next year this time and I am done with my braid-a-thon. I'm quite sure I should be well past brastrap by then, even with a good trim. Girls, be encouraged! I did not have long hair as a baby, nor even as a kid growing up. I was the "dry head pickney"! Look in my album. All the proof is there... baby pics and all. We can do it. Although it won't happen overnight, which is why I think a lot are feeling discouraged, with proper care and all the knowledge you're learning here at LHCF, I think you will succeed. At the very least, I think we are all capable of reaching brastrap length. God said something about a woman's hair being her crown or something to that effect... I pray and call God out on it, asking Him that my crown be a joy to me. I know some are thinking, 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 she done lost it now, but I don't think there is anything too small to ask God for. I give Him the glory for allowing me to experience the length that I have and even further discovering these hair boards where I've learned so much and have gotten nothing but love and support! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Happy growing as I know I'm rambling on now. Better go to bed now!!! 

P.S. Will try and take a backshot of my hair stretched in the back and see how far I am from my goal... can't be too far!

*Update 6/17/08- I will try and put those pics back in some other online album. Here is an update I posted on like page 40 or so or this thread.
Alright, Ladies! By request, here's an update... I know people have been like, "Whatever happened to AJD?"

I am a type 4a/4b... possibly even 4z!!! LOL!
This was taken in 1994... one of at least 2 big chops so you an see my hair in its natural state.




A Relaxer snapshot from over the years...







On the wagon, off the wagon... I'm pushing myself again.... this is the last relaxer shot from December 2007... need a new one now as I'm 4 months post relaxer....*


----------



## pink_flower (Aug 20, 2004)

*Re: Discouraged 4a/4bs... this thread\'s for you!!!*

DAMN..I wasnt expecting that second pic! That is some inspiration!


----------



## sithembile (Aug 20, 2004)

*Re: Discouraged 4a/4bs... this thread\'s for you!!!*

Thats very inspirational, your hair is long and healthy, I'm going to start being serious with my hair journey. Since I've joined the forum a year ago, I've been focusing on products and the health of my hair, but now that I have a solid foundation, I'm going for length.


----------



## ElecEngnr (Aug 20, 2004)

*Re: Discouraged 4a/4bs... this thread\'s for you!!!*

Wow, great progress pics!!  You'll be at brastrap in no time


----------



## lovelymissyoli (Aug 20, 2004)

*Re: Discouraged 4a/4bs... this thread\'s for you!!!*

You better GROW girl! I would resort back to braids because they give me the best growth except I want to try to grow my hair on my own. I'm not getting the best results though as I did with braids. If all else fails I'm going back to braids.


----------



## ccd (Aug 20, 2004)

*Re: Discouraged 4a/4bs... this thread\'s for you!!!*

WHOA!!!!That is wonderful!!!!!!! Congrats on yout hair, length and health! it looks really strong!!!!


----------



## LuvLiLocks (Aug 20, 2004)

*Re: Discouraged 4a/4bs... this thread\'s for you!!!*

Way to go JDiva, your hair looks great, and you are really an inspiration.


----------



## Cowgirl (Aug 20, 2004)

*Re: Discouraged 4a/4bs... this thread\'s for you!!!*

WoW. AJD, I'm in awe.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Thank you so much for your story.  I was definetly one of those in despair this week.  Thanks for lifting my spirits and keeping me on track.


----------



## zoya_j (Aug 20, 2004)

*Re: Discouraged 4a/4bs... this thread\'s for you!!!*






 wow!! you grow girl


----------



## jainygirl (Aug 20, 2004)

*Re: Discouraged 4a/4bs... this thread\'s for you!!!*

Diva, your hair is in excellent shape and your length is awesome 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  You're right, you will be ahead of schedule for reaching your goal 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Congrats -- 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 -- jainygirl


----------



## TBird (Aug 20, 2004)

*Re: Discouraged 4a/4bs... this thread\'s for you!!!*

AJ you are an inspiration. I have a question though. I'm only about 6 weeks post relaxer and I can barely get my comb through this stuff. How are you doing it at 4 months? To me this is a miracle.


----------



## ubavka123 (Aug 20, 2004)

*Re: Discouraged 4a/4bs... this thread\'s for you!!!*

Wow, how inspiring!!!  Thanks for reminding us that it really does not happen overnight, but that it DOES happen!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Me and my hair (baggage and all) are inspired!


----------



## Pepperanne2 (Aug 20, 2004)

*Re: Discouraged 4a/4bs... this thread\'s for you!!!*

CONGRATULATIONS!  It looks great, strong and healthy!!!


----------



## KinksnCurlz (Aug 20, 2004)

*Re: Discouraged 4a/4bs... this thread\'s for you!!!*

hey Diva 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



That is excellent progress.  Keep up the good work!


----------



## GodsPromises (Aug 20, 2004)

*Re: Discouraged 4a/4bs... this thread\'s for you!!!*

Thanks I needed that this morning


----------



## ChoclatePrincess (Aug 20, 2004)

*Re: Discouraged 4a/4bs... this thread\'s for you!!!*

Dang Diva you got me ready to put my braids back in.  Your hair is starting to look like someone we both know!


----------



## PittiPat (Aug 20, 2004)

*Re: Discouraged 4a/4bs... this thread\'s for you!!!*

*wiping away a tear*  Congrats girl!  Yes!! I'll keep hope alive!!


----------



## Leslie_C (Aug 20, 2004)

*Re: Discouraged 4a/4bs... this thread\'s for you!!!*

GROW ON GIRL! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 definitely an inspriration. Im also someone who wasnt starting out with a healthy full head of hair, a year ago I had to cut my hair down to practically nothing, and Ive gotten it to a little past shoulder length.  Now with your inspiration, I feel like in another year Ill be proudly sporting your length.


----------



## sassygirl125 (Aug 20, 2004)

*Re: Discouraged 4a/4bs... this thread\'s for you!!!*

Wowee!  That's a lot of growth. And your hair looks really healthy. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Good job!


----------



## ms_kenesha (Aug 20, 2004)

*Re: Discouraged 4a/4bs... this thread\'s for you!!!*

WTG 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  That is a whole lot of growth, I bet you're bra-strap in back right now, if you checked


----------



## SouthernGirl (Aug 20, 2004)

*Re: Discouraged 4a/4bs... this thread\'s for you!!!*

OMG Diva!!!!!!

You are an amazing inspiration 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




! I love to hear and see these stories. Thanks for proving that with diligence and patience, our hair can grow to exceptional lengths.
I'm also part of the brastrap challenge and you have inspired me to continue to be vigilant.

You GROW girl! 

SG


----------



## Tene (Aug 20, 2004)

*Re: Discouraged 4a/4bs... this thread\'s for you!!!*

Thanks for the encouragement and your hair looks awesome.  It has gotten very long, you are a big inspiration.


----------



## model_chick717 (Aug 20, 2004)

*Re: Discouraged 4a/4bs... this thread\'s for you!!!*

Dayum, chica!  I may just give braids a try!!!


----------



## Tonya (Aug 20, 2004)

*Re: Discouraged 4a/4bs... this thread\'s for you!!!*

Girl are you sure you have not reached your goal??  I think you will be pleasantly suprised when you finish your hair!  Your hair is AWESOME!  Ok maybe I will try braids again soon.


----------



## DragonPearl (Aug 20, 2004)

*Re: Discouraged 4a/4bs... this thread\'s for you!!!*

Girl, say no more!  You've talked me into it! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm gonna buy some hair and I'm gonna braid my own hair this weekend.  Hairbraiding challenge, here I come!


----------



## Carlie (Aug 20, 2004)

*Re: Discouraged 4a/4bs... this thread\'s for you!!!*

Thanks for the encouraging post.


----------



## options (Aug 20, 2004)

*Re: Discouraged 4a/4bs... this thread\'s for you!!!*

Are you going to resume relaxing?


----------



## amy1234 (Aug 20, 2004)

*Re: Discouraged 4a/4bs... this thread\'s for you!!!*

oh my that is some growth you have there..congrats on your progress!!


----------



## PretteePlease (Aug 20, 2004)

*Re: Discouraged 4a/4bs... this thread\'s for you!!!*


----------



## laketta (Aug 20, 2004)

*Re: Discouraged 4a/4bs... this thread\'s for you!!!*

wHOA!!!  That is some serious growth there.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




   You said it took only a year to get there.  Fantastic.  My goal is to be below brastrap by this time next year.  Congrats.  I am so happy for you


----------



## SweetNic_JA (Aug 20, 2004)

*Re: Discouraged 4a/4bs... this thread\'s for you!!!*

BLOUSE AN' SKIRT!!!

Lots of THICK growth .


----------



## debyjay (Aug 20, 2004)

*Re: Discouraged 4a/4bs... this thread\'s for you!!!*

AJD,  That is altogether awesome!!! Congrats!!!


----------



## ms_kenesha (Aug 20, 2004)

*Re: Discouraged 4a/4bs... this thread\'s for you!!!*

I wish I could braid my own hair, I'm not readdy to give anyone upwards of $100.


----------



## dreemssold (Aug 20, 2004)

*Re: Discouraged 4a/4bs... this thread\'s for you!!!*

Congrats!!  I needed to see that today, because I am sick, sick, sick of my hair right now!  Thanks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## AJamericanDiva (Aug 20, 2004)

*Re: Discouraged 4a/4bs... this thread\'s for you!!!*

[ QUOTE ]
*pink_flower said:*
DAMN..I wasnt expecting that second pic! That is some inspiration! 

[/ QUOTE ]

Gotcha! Didn't I? That was my intent... to surprise and encourage!!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Shoot! I was surprised myself and had to take a pic and post. Couldn't wait to post. Did you see what time this thread was started?


----------



## AJamericanDiva (Aug 20, 2004)

*Re: Discouraged 4a/4bs... this thread\'s for you!!!*

[ QUOTE ]
*sithembile said:*
Thats very inspirational, your hair is long and healthy, I'm going to start being serious with my hair journey. Since I've joined the forum a year ago, I've been focusing on products and the health of my hair, but now that I have a solid foundation, I'm going for length. 

[/ QUOTE ]

I'm glad I've succeeded with the intent of my thread. I used to fool around with so much products once I started this haircare thing, junkie that I am, but have learned that I need to just stick with what I know is already working. If it ain't broke, don't fix it!!! Trust me! I learned the hard way with that Nutrine Garlic Shampoo horror episode. I had absolutely NO SHEDDING whatsoever until I used it. I thought I was being "brilliant" to use the shampoo to prevent any shedding that may occur. WHAT A MISTAKE!!! No more new fangled stuff for me... stick with what I know! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Good luck to you too!!!


----------



## Eclipse (Aug 20, 2004)

*Re: Discouraged 4a/4bs... this thread\'s for you!!!*

Hey AJD! That is some serious growth. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I am so happy for you! It looks like you may already be at bra-strap. Hurry up and post some more pics.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



You have me on pins &amp; needles over here!!


----------



## CharUK (Aug 20, 2004)

*Re: Discouraged 4a/4bs... this thread\'s for you!!!*

THat is AMAZING!! Well done!

x


----------



## AJamericanDiva (Aug 20, 2004)

*Re: Discouraged 4a/4bs... this thread\'s for you!!!*

[ QUOTE ]
*ElecEngnr said:*
Wow, great progress pics!!  You'll be at brastrap in no time  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/ QUOTE ]

Thanks for the boost!!!


----------



## ScorpioLuv70 (Aug 20, 2004)

*Re: Discouraged 4a/4bs... this thread\'s for you!!!*

Yeah, that second pic is just...WOW!! Congrats and continued success on your hair journey!


----------



## AJamericanDiva (Aug 20, 2004)

*Re: Discouraged 4a/4bs... this thread\'s for you!!!*

[ QUOTE ]
*lovelymissyoli said:*
You better GROW girl! I would resort back to braids because they give me the best growth except I want to try to grow my hair on my own. I'm not getting the best results though as I did with braids. If all else fails I'm going back to braids. 

[/ QUOTE ]

Girl, you gotta do what works for you.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 You don't have to live in the braids. I only had braids 4 times between March 2003 and present. I barely could make it to 6 weeks before taking them out. I've only decided to do my braid-a-thon as I was too heartbroken over seeing my hair fall out due to the postpartum shedding. I wonder what length I'll have next year this time... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 My braid-a-thon started in July, with these braids that I am in the process of removing....


----------



## QVEE (Aug 20, 2004)

*Re: Discouraged 4a/4bs... this thread\'s for you!!!*

Thank you for the thread. Gurl that is some excellent progress. I was 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 at the second picture. absolutly marvelous darling.


----------



## AJamericanDiva (Aug 20, 2004)

*Re: Discouraged 4a/4bs... this thread\'s for you!!!*

[ QUOTE ]
*ccd said:*
WHOA!!!!That is wonderful!!!!!!! Congrats on yout hair, length and health! it looks really strong!!!! 

[/ QUOTE ] 

Thanks, CCD. If I stretch out my hair and find out that I'm really close to my goal, I'll be doing your avatar's lil' dance... probably won't have that hair swinging as I'm 4 months post relaxer though


----------



## AJamericanDiva (Aug 20, 2004)

*Re: Discouraged 4a/4bs... this thread\'s for you!!!*

[ QUOTE ]
*LuvLiLocks said:*
Way to go JDiva, your hair looks great, and you are really an inspiration. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/ QUOTE ]

Thanks, LuvLiLocks... I need all the support I can get!!!


----------



## SweetNic_JA (Aug 20, 2004)

*Re: Discouraged 4a/4bs... this thread\'s for you!!!*

AJD,

I know you wear protective styles because you were in a bun when I saw your hair. What I don't know is your regime. How do you get through the months? What conditioners, butters, wash frequency, vitamins, etc. I'm also curious about the relaxer you use and its strength. Do you use mild? If so, does it require you leave it on for a longer time than the regular? 


Thanks in advance


----------



## AJamericanDiva (Aug 20, 2004)

*Re: Discouraged 4a/4bs... this thread\'s for you!!!*

[ QUOTE ]
*cowgirl said:*
WoW. AJD, I'm in awe.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Thank you so much for your story.  I was definetly one of those in despair this week.  Thanks for lifting my spirits and keeping me on track. 

[/ QUOTE ]

Hey, Cowgirl!!! I remembered that you have a ranch in Texas... what are you doing in Rio? Whose minding the cattle? Or did you have any? Do I have to whip you in line like a cattlehand?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 "Back in line, YAH!!! Back in line now, I say!! Yah!!!" You can do it. Just stay focused on having the healthiest hair possible. Employ safe haircare practices and you'll be surprised with the payoff. Like I said, it won't happen overnight, but because your hair is growing anyway, no matter what you do, it will happen. It's all a matter of preserving whatcha getting!!!


----------



## AJamericanDiva (Aug 20, 2004)

*Re: Discouraged 4a/4bs... this thread\'s for you!!!*

[ QUOTE ]
*zoya_j said:*





 wow!! you grow girl 

[/ QUOTE ]

Thanks, Zoya J!!! I'm  _growing_ as fast as I can.


----------



## AJamericanDiva (Aug 20, 2004)

*Re: Discouraged 4a/4bs... this thread\'s for you!!!*

[ QUOTE ]
*jainygirl said:*
Diva, your hair is in excellent shape and your length is awesome 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  You're right, you will be ahead of schedule for reaching your goal 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Congrats -- 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 -- jainygirl 

[/ QUOTE ]

Thanks, Jainygirl!!! You know, I've always admired your sass. I've been trying to remember some quick retorts to have in my archive when I get that, "That B is wearing a f'ed up weave!" remarks!!! &lt;Take out comb, split hair in two, braid two pigtails with scalp obliviously showing and tuck ends under&gt;... yeah, that's the ticket.


----------



## Michelle79 (Aug 20, 2004)

*Re: Discouraged 4a/4bs... this thread\'s for you!!!*

Wow your hair is so long! Thanks for the pics!


----------



## AFashionSlave (Aug 20, 2004)

*Re: Discouraged 4a/4bs... this thread\'s for you!!!*

Beautiful Hair!!!
You have made a lot of progress.


----------



## AJamericanDiva (Aug 20, 2004)

*Re: Discouraged 4a/4bs... this thread\'s for you!!!*

[ QUOTE ]
*TBird said:*
AJ you are an inspiration. I have a question though. I'm only about 6 weeks post relaxer and I can barely get my comb through this stuff. How are you doing it at 4 months? To me this is a miracle.  

[/ QUOTE ]

Girl, I posted about this in another thread, but that Better Braids UnBraid spray is a real keeper!!! It makes the new growth so soft that I was able to get the comb through it 4 months post relaxer without tearing out my hair. Here's a pic  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I usually only combed out the new growth with a shower comb with a ton of conditioner on it... either Pantene Relaxed and Naturals, Keracare Humecto or Miss Key 10 en 1 Super Conditioner. However, I find that this UnBraid spray has my hair feeling like silken cords and the new growth ultra soft. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 TBird, I'm happy to have inspired you!!!


----------



## AJamericanDiva (Aug 20, 2004)

*Re: Discouraged 4a/4bs... this thread\'s for you!!!*

[ QUOTE ]
*ubavka123 said:*
Wow, how inspiring!!!  Thanks for reminding us that it really does not happen overnight, but that it DOES happen!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Me and my hair (baggage and all) are inspired! 

[/ QUOTE ]

That's right, ubavka123! It DOES happen. A lot of people said that they've been doing it for a couple of months and don't see any difference. You won't notice major growth straight away, thus they're discouraged! What I suggest people do, or at least it's what I do, take a pic after every relaxer... you can document what's happening with your hair. You'd be surprised when you start comparing your backshot pics from the first relaxer when you started to you current state. Pics don't lie! Good luck on your journey!!!


----------



## foxybronx (Aug 20, 2004)

*Re: Discouraged 4a/4bs... this thread\'s for you!!!*

WHOA Diva where all that hair come from? It is LOOONNG!  Somehow you found out a way to steal my new growth and put it on your head, I’m just kidding  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Girl you are doing the damn thing! I can’t wait until you post the pics from the back. I am sure you are brastrap if not very close to it


----------



## AJamericanDiva (Aug 20, 2004)

*Re: Discouraged 4a/4bs... this thread\'s for you!!!*

[ QUOTE ]
*Pepperanne2 said:*
CONGRATULATIONS!  It looks great, strong and healthy!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/ QUOTE ]

Thanks, Pepperanne2!!! How much longer 'til you have that "baby"?


----------



## sengschick (Aug 20, 2004)

*Re: Discouraged 4a/4bs... this thread\'s for you!!!*

Congrats AJD!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  That's incredible progress!  Thanks for being an inspiration!!!!


----------



## AJamericanDiva (Aug 20, 2004)

*Re: Discouraged 4a/4bs... this thread\'s for you!!!*

[ QUOTE ]
*CaramelHonee said:*
hey Diva 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



That is excellent progress.  Keep up the good work! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/ QUOTE ]

Thanks, Caramelhonee... I've always admired the thickness and shine in your hair. Let's hope I have some decent thickness with all of this shedding going on. Who wants thin, long hair? Not me!!! Pray I suffer no setbacks!


----------



## AJamericanDiva (Aug 20, 2004)

*Re: Discouraged 4a/4bs... this thread\'s for you!!!*

[ QUOTE ]
*Raquel said:*
Thanks I needed that this morning 

[/ QUOTE ]

Ain't it funny how God gives us just what we need, exactly when we need it?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Be encouraged, my Sister!!!


----------



## AJamericanDiva (Aug 20, 2004)

*Re: Discouraged 4a/4bs... this thread\'s for you!!!*

[ QUOTE ]
*ChoclatePrincess said:*
Dang Diva you got me ready to put my braids back in.  Your hair is starting to look like someone we both know!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/ QUOTE ]

Hey, Choc...ever so often I have to peep her pic so I can stay focused!!! You know we can do this, Hairbuddy o' mine!


----------



## AJamericanDiva (Aug 20, 2004)

*Re: Discouraged 4a/4bs... this thread\'s for you!!!*

[ QUOTE ]
*Pittipat said:*
*wiping away a tear*  Congrats girl!  Yes!! I'll keep hope alive!! 

[/ QUOTE ]

Thanks, Girl! <font color="red">*Keep hope alive!!! Keep hope alive!!! Keep hope alive!!!*</font>


----------



## AJamericanDiva (Aug 20, 2004)

*Re: Discouraged 4a/4bs... this thread\'s for you!!!*

[ QUOTE ]
*Leslie_C said:*
GROW ON GIRL! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 definitely an inspriration. Im also someone who wasnt starting out with a healthy full head of hair, a year ago I had to cut my hair down to practically nothing, and Ive gotten it to a little past shoulder length.  Now with your inspiration, I feel like in another year Ill be proudly sporting your length. 

[/ QUOTE ]

You reckon hair on average grows 6" a year, so you'll be right 'round the corner from your goal... I'm glad you're off to a healthy start. With healthy hair, comes length!


----------



## AJamericanDiva (Aug 20, 2004)

*Re: Discouraged 4a/4bs... this thread\'s for you!!!*

Thanks, Sassygirl!!!


----------



## AJamericanDiva (Aug 20, 2004)

*Re: Discouraged 4a/4bs... this thread\'s for you!!!*

[ QUOTE ]
*ms_kenesha said:*
WTG 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  That is a whole lot of growth, I bet you're bra-strap in back right now, if you checked 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/ QUOTE ]

Thanks, Miss K! (That's my daughter's nickname!) You know what? I'm gonna go and undo some more braids now and see... hang on. It'll take a while.... but I'll definitely add the pic and post back!


----------



## honey_jammz82 (Aug 20, 2004)

*Re: Discouraged 4a/4bs... this thread\'s for you!!!*

Wow Diva your thread was the first I saw this afternoon, WHAT AN INSPIRATION!  Your lil poppa is too cute, congrats!


----------



## A_Christian (Aug 20, 2004)

*Re: Discouraged 4a/4bs... this thread\'s for you!!!*

Wow, your hair has really grown! It looks strong and healthy too. Keep up the wonderful work!


----------



## AJamericanDiva (Aug 20, 2004)

*Re: Discouraged 4a/4bs... this thread\'s for you!!!*

[ QUOTE ]
*SouthernGirl said:*
OMG Diva!!!!!!

You are an amazing inspiration 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




! I love to hear and see these stories. Thanks for proving that with diligence and patience, our hair can grow to exceptional lengths.
I'm also part of the brastrap challenge and you have inspired me to continue to be vigilant.

You GROW girl! 

SG 

[/ QUOTE ]

Thanks for the encouragement, SouthernGirl! The more I think about it, brastrap length wouldn't be considered exceptional for us if we knew how to take care of our hair to maintain the growth. I would think that we would be able to obtain this length in the very least and think that our hair was short when we saw others with hair that was even longer.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Nonetheless, steady we go. No rush, as the hair is growing anyway. You and I are doing the same Brastrap by 2005 challenge, so we can continue to push each other along.


----------



## Country gal (Aug 20, 2004)

*Re: Discouraged 4a/4bs... this thread\'s for you!!!*

Do I see a future Hair Model of the month? WOW! Your hair really has grown. Thanks for the inspiring post.


----------



## Cowgirl (Aug 20, 2004)

*Re: Discouraged 4a/4bs... this thread\'s for you!!!*

Yes, you remembered correctly.  I'm in Rio on a one month work assignment. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 The kids,(as I call my horses), are being taken care of by my SO.  That's why I only date Cowboys, so when I'm out of town, I have someone to take care of the kids.  Otherwise my Dad or Brothers will have to fill in for me.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Don't forget, We're all waiting on those back shot pictures.  Post soon.


----------



## AJamericanDiva (Aug 20, 2004)

*Re: Discouraged 4a/4bs... this thread\'s for you!!!*

[ QUOTE ]
*Tene said:*
Thanks for the encouragement and your hair looks awesome.  It has gotten very long, you are a big inspiration. 

[/ QUOTE ]

Thanks, Tene! This feels good to hear, especially as I'm experiencing some depressing postpartum shedding.


----------



## Victorian (Aug 20, 2004)

*Re: Discouraged 4a/4bs... this thread\'s for you!!!*

All that.....growth..... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Grow-head girl! (that's you in the middle of the party 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## ChoclatePrincess (Aug 20, 2004)

*Re: Discouraged 4a/4bs... this thread\'s for you!!!*

[ QUOTE ]
*AJamericanDiva said:*
[ QUOTE ]
*ChoclatePrincess said:*
Dang Diva you got me ready to put my braids back in.  Your hair is starting to look like someone we both know!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/ QUOTE ]

Hey, Choc...ever so often I have to peep her pic so I can stay focused!!! You know we can do this, Hairbuddy o' mine!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/ QUOTE ]

And you got post partum shedding and you still got that much growth!!!!!  Let me go get knocked up!


----------



## AJamericanDiva (Aug 20, 2004)

*Re: Discouraged 4a/4bs... this thread\'s for you!!!*

[ QUOTE ]
*ChoclatePrincess said:*
[ QUOTE ]
*AJamericanDiva said:*
[ QUOTE ]
*ChoclatePrincess said:*
Dang Diva you got me ready to put my braids back in.  Your hair is starting to look like someone we both know!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/ QUOTE ]

Hey, Choc...ever so often I have to peep her pic so I can stay focused!!! You know we can do this, Hairbuddy o' mine!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/ QUOTE ]

And you got post partum shedding and you still got that much growth!!!!!  Let me go get knocked up!   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










[/ QUOTE ]

Girl, you betta mind!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 The shedding isn't affecting the length, but instead the thickness! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It brings tears to my eyes to see it fall out like that... shoot... even my privates are on the bare side...TMI, I know!!! Thank God I'm married!!!


----------



## AJamericanDiva (Aug 20, 2004)

*Re: Discouraged 4a/4bs... this thread\'s for you!!!*

[ QUOTE ]
*model_chick717 said:*
Dayum, chica!  I may just give braids a try!!!   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/ QUOTE ]

Hey, Girl! Just as long as you know how to take care of them, not a problem. Give yourself a break from time to time, you don't have to live in them. I've only had braids 4 times from March 2003 until now. I was tired of seeing my hair falling out due to the shedding, hence the embarkment of a braid-a-thon... 
Totally OT, Modelchicks and makeup artists go hand in hand ya know!!!


----------



## AJamericanDiva (Aug 20, 2004)

*Re: Discouraged 4a/4bs... this thread\'s for you!!!*

[ QUOTE ]
*Tonya said:*
Girl are you sure you have not reached your goal??  I think you will be pleasantly suprised when you finish your hair!  Your hair is AWESOME!  Ok maybe I will try braids again soon. 

[/ QUOTE ]

Ya know, Tonya! I'm gonna go and lose some more braids.. I keep saying I'm going, but this darn board is so addictive... sit in front of the computer for hours and don't even know where the time went!


----------



## ChoclatePrincess (Aug 20, 2004)

*Re: Discouraged 4a/4bs... this thread\'s for you!!!*


----------



## NYCQT16 (Aug 20, 2004)

*Re: Discouraged 4a/4bs... this thread\'s for you!!!*

I am encouraged 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




...I need to get braids


----------



## simplycee (Aug 20, 2004)

*Re: Discouraged 4a/4bs... this thread\'s for you!!!*

I'm tempted to join u in this braid-a thon but I have been in braids since March and I need to touch this stuff up before I continue on.  I can't wait to see my progress when I do get a touch up.  

And you are right, Better UN-Braid spray is DA BOMB!

Thanks for the inspiring post!


----------



## Sascha (Aug 20, 2004)

*Re: Discouraged 4a/4bs... this thread\'s for you!!!*

Diva!!!!! Your hair looks Wonderful!!!   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I am in awe.....


----------



## AJamericanDiva (Aug 20, 2004)

*Re: Discouraged 4a/4bs... this thread\'s for you!!!*

[ QUOTE ]
*simplycee said:*
I'm tempted to join u in this braid-a thon but I have been in braids since March and I need to touch this stuff up before I continue on.  I can't wait to see my progress when I do get a touch up.  

And you are right, Better UN-Braid spray is DA BOMB!

Thanks for the inspiring post! 

[/ QUOTE ]

Ok, I'm supposed to be losing out some more braids, but couldn't resist. Why touch up if you're going to put the braids back in? Your natural hair is stronger than the relaxed hair when anchoring braids. I usually wait until I have about 1 inch of new growth, around the 2 month post relaxer mark. Hence, with the braid-a-thon, it doesn't make sense for me to relax as I'm going to put it in braids 2 weeks after removal. The two week time is for me to deep condition and do a protein treatment. I'm glad you're inspired girl. Let's do this... OK, back to my braid removal!!!


----------



## blue_flower (Aug 20, 2004)

*Re: Discouraged 4a/4bs... this thread\'s for you!!!*

Wow! Your hair is coming along great!


----------



## Nanyanika (Aug 20, 2004)

*Re: Discouraged 4a/4bs... this thread\'s for you!!!*

WOW!!I'm impressed thankyou for posting those pictures i was also one of those who were feeling rather depressed and discouraged, about my length, now i'm am happy and at peace because you've proved that type 4 can grow hair, even after mishaps.


----------



## hotshot (Aug 20, 2004)

*Re: Discouraged 4a/4bs... this thread\'s for you!!!*












thank you for dedicating this thread to us!


----------



## AJamericanDiva (Aug 20, 2004)

*Re: Discouraged 4a/4bs... this thread\'s for you!!!*

[ QUOTE ]
*den1 said:*
WOW!!I'm impressed thankyou for posting those pictures i was also one of those who were feeling rather depressed and discouraged, about my length, now i'm am happy and at peace because you've proved that type 4 can grow hair, even after mishaps. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/ QUOTE ]

Den, I don't even think I had to prove that to you... you of all people who was featured on Robin's site. Your hair grew quite a bit. Don't worry, 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 things will get back on track. Persistence, my dear Mate!!!


----------



## AJamericanDiva (Aug 20, 2004)

*Re: Discouraged 4a/4bs... this thread\'s for you!!!*

[ QUOTE ]
*hotshot said:*











thank you for dedicating this thread to us! 

[/ QUOTE ]

Big up all 4a/4bs looking to go for longer, healthier hair!! POW! POW! POW!!! BuYaka!! Ok, I better get out of the dancehall! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Now, what we've all been waiting for.... drumroll puh-lease!!!
Unstretched!!! and Stretched!!! Hmm... I think I have a good inch to go and by time you factor in future trims, I'd give myself an extra 2-3 inches. By next year this time, I should be more than past this goal! What say you???


----------



## bettydavis (Aug 20, 2004)

*Re: Discouraged 4a/4bs... this thread\'s for you!!!*

Thank you for posting this...your hair is growing beautifully and looks so healthy! I love seeing type 4s with long hair, it really gives me hope


----------



## AJamericanDiva (Aug 20, 2004)

*Re: Discouraged 4a/4bs... this thread\'s for you!!!*

[ QUOTE ]
*Jessy55 said:*
Girl, say no more!  You've talked me into it! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm gonna buy some hair and I'm gonna braid my own hair this weekend.  Hairbraiding challenge, here I come!      
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/ QUOTE ]

OK... do your thang, Girl! If you ever get tired of the braids, you can always take a break. I've only had braids 4 time from March to present, so it's not mandatory to get good growth. In between the braids do protective styles...


----------



## miss_brown (Aug 20, 2004)

*Re: Discouraged 4a/4bs... this thread\'s for you!!!*

Your progress is sooooo amazing 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Keep it growing


----------



## AJamericanDiva (Aug 20, 2004)

*Re: Discouraged 4a/4bs... this thread\'s for you!!!*

[ QUOTE ]
*Carlie said:*
Thanks for the encouraging post. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/ QUOTE ] 






 You're welcome, Carlie!!!


----------



## AJamericanDiva (Aug 20, 2004)

*Re: Discouraged 4a/4bs... this thread\'s for you!!!*

[ QUOTE ]
*options said:*
Are you going to resume relaxing? 

[/ QUOTE ]

Yup! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Next year at the end of my braid-a-thon!


----------



## AJamericanDiva (Aug 20, 2004)

*Re: Discouraged 4a/4bs... this thread\'s for you!!!*

[ QUOTE ]
*curlybun said:*
oh my that is some growth you have there..congrats on your progress!! 

[/ QUOTE ]

Thanks, Curlybun!! I wanted to see your album, but it requires a password. I am inspired by people of all hairlengths who are showing progress towards their goals.


----------



## Leslie_C (Aug 20, 2004)

*Re: Discouraged 4a/4bs... this thread\'s for you!!!*

wow diva, that is truly inspirational!
do u think the braids help with the shedding since u arent handling your hair? Another good option when and if u get tired of braids or in between braids is a phony pony! And we already know u are the wig queen so thats another option too!  

what has your regimen been while in braids and how long do u leave them in?


----------



## AJamericanDiva (Aug 20, 2004)

*Re: Discouraged 4a/4bs... this thread\'s for you!!!*

[ QUOTE ]
*msportugal said:*






[/ QUOTE ]


----------



## Bklynqueen (Aug 20, 2004)

*Re: Discouraged 4a/4bs... this thread\'s for you!!!*

Your hair looks wonderful and I KNOW you are happy the psot pregnancy shedding is gone!  I still have a little post parten shedding going on (my child is a year old) but it is SLOWLY growing back in.  What products do you use?


----------



## bunita (Aug 20, 2004)

*Re: Discouraged 4a/4bs... this thread\'s for you!!!*

Hi AJD,
So it is safe to braid again without touching up your hair? Or will your relaxed hair break? Can you please tell me your hair regimen? I am very happy for you and for us 4 b's that you have proven we can also have long hair


----------



## AJamericanDiva (Aug 20, 2004)

*Re: Discouraged 4a/4bs... this thread\'s for you!!!*

[ QUOTE ]
*lakettab said:*
wHOA!!!  That is some serious growth there.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




   You said it took only a year to get there.  Fantastic.  My goal is to be below brastrap by this time next year.  Congrats.  I am so happy for you   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







[/ QUOTE ]

Girl, I finally posted a backshot pic. I don't think I'm there yet, but really close.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I started March 2003, so it took about 17 months to get where I am today.... This backs up what I was saying... nothing happens overnight.


----------



## AJamericanDiva (Aug 20, 2004)

*Re: Discouraged 4a/4bs... this thread\'s for you!!!*

[ QUOTE ]
*SweetNic_JA said:*
BLOUSE AN' SKIRT!!!

Lots of THICK growth . 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/ QUOTE ]

"Kiss mi neck! Di dry head pickney hab hair!!!"  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Thanks, Nicky!!!


----------



## AJamericanDiva (Aug 20, 2004)

*Re: Discouraged 4a/4bs... this thread\'s for you!!!*

[ QUOTE ]
*debyjay said:*
AJD,  That is altogether awesome!!! Congrats!!! 

[/ QUOTE ]

Thanks, Debyjay!!!


----------



## AJamericanDiva (Aug 20, 2004)

*Re: Discouraged 4a/4bs... this thread\'s for you!!!*

[ QUOTE ]
*ms_kenesha said:*
I wish I could braid my own hair, I'm not readdy to give anyone upwards of $100. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/ QUOTE ]

I hear ya! I learned how to braid using Robin's video... I only paid someone when it got uncomfortable to do, like when I was pregnant. I had someone do it this last time too because the baby would be too distracting, but I've decided to resume doing it myself. No one loves my hair more than me, I'd say!!!


----------



## AJamericanDiva (Aug 20, 2004)

*Re: Discouraged 4a/4bs... this thread\'s for you!!!*

[ QUOTE ]
*dreemssold said:*
Congrats!!  I needed to see that today, because I am sick, sick, sick of my hair right now!  Thanks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. 

[/ QUOTE ]

I'm glad to see that you found this in the nick of time... Why are you sick of your hair? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 What's going on? Braids are especially good when your "Sick" of your hair. That was the case with me and the excessive shedding.


----------



## AJamericanDiva (Aug 20, 2004)

*Re: Discouraged 4a/4bs... this thread\'s for you!!!*

[ QUOTE ]
*Eclipse said:*
Hey AJD! That is some serious growth. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I am so happy for you! It looks like you may already be at bra-strap. Hurry up and post some more pics.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



You have me on pins &amp; needles over here!! 

[/ QUOTE ]

I did! I did! I did! Let me know what you think! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I put the link to the pics in one of these posts, but you can just click the album in my link. Holla, Girl!!!


----------



## AJamericanDiva (Aug 20, 2004)

*Re: Discouraged 4a/4bs... this thread\'s for you!!!*

[ QUOTE ]
*CharUK said:*
THat is AMAZING!! Well done!

x 

[/ QUOTE ]

Thanks, Char!!! Hoping things are turning around for you as well.


----------



## AJamericanDiva (Aug 20, 2004)

*Re: Discouraged 4a/4bs... this thread\'s for you!!!*

[ QUOTE ]
*ScorpioLuv70 said:*
Yeah, that second pic is just...WOW!! Congrats and continued success on your hair journey! 

[/ QUOTE ]

Thanks, Girl and the same to you. Let's continue to encourage each other!!!


----------



## Dreamn (Aug 20, 2004)

*Re: Discouraged 4a/4bs... this thread\'s for you!!!*

wow!  thats all i can say *faints*


----------



## AJamericanDiva (Aug 20, 2004)

*Re: Discouraged 4a/4bs... this thread\'s for you!!!*

[ QUOTE ]
*QVEE said:*
Thank you for the thread. Gurl that is some excellent progress. I was 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 at the second picture. absolutly marvelous darling. 

[/ QUOTE ]

Thanks, QVEE!!!


----------



## AJamericanDiva (Aug 20, 2004)

*Re: Discouraged 4a/4bs... this thread\'s for you!!!*

[ QUOTE ]
*QVEE said:*
Thank you for the thread. Gurl that is some excellent progress. I was 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 at the second picture. absolutly marvelous darling. 

[/ QUOTE ]

Thanks, QVEE!!!


----------



## hotshot (Aug 20, 2004)

*Re: Discouraged 4a/4bs... this thread\'s for you!!!*

im so happy for you!


----------



## Victorian (Aug 20, 2004)

*Re: Discouraged 4a/4bs... this thread\'s for you!!!*

I just looked at the back shots 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



WOW!! You are definitely up for the Inspiration of the Year Award 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Proof that patience really is a virtue, and that low maintenence is the key


----------



## AJamericanDiva (Aug 20, 2004)

*Re: Discouraged 4a/4bs... this thread\'s for you!!!*

As per your request, here's my regimen:

Shampoo 1/wk with one of the following:
Pantene Relaxed and Naturals
Keracare Hydrating Detangling Shampoo

Condition 2-3/wk with one of the following:
Panete Relaxed and Naturals
Keracare Humecto
Miss Key 10 en 1 Super Conditioner

Protein treatment every 6 weeks or so:
Nexxuss Emergencee followed by one of above conditioners

Leave-ins, varies:
Salerm 21
NTM Serum
50/50 Mixture of Infusium for Dry hair and Infusium for Relaxed and Damage hair

Moisturizer, dependant on how much I need at the time:
S-Curl
World of Curls gel

Oil to seal in the moisture:
Wondergroo Shea butter mega moisture Protein complex fine mist hair and body oil
Or any other light oil

To detangle massive new growth and take down braids:
Better Braids UnBraid Spray

Relax every 4+ months. There was 7 months between the last relaxer and this one that was done in April due to the fact that 1) I was pregnant and wanted to limit chemical exposure as much as possible and 2) my hairdresser went to Dominican Republic for a good while. I am now 4 months post relaxer. I'll wait until the end of my year long braid-a-thon to relax. I use Affirm Regular strength, but will request Affirm Mild as I don't want bone straight hair. When my hairdresser hits it with the heat, it'll be straight enough. Whenever I get a touch up, that's the ony time I get heat on my hair (you know relax, set and blow). It's not like I wear it down anyway and my hair is healthier with a little kink. I think Mild relaxers take longer to work, but I won't allow the hairdresser to go past the recommended time listed on the side of the tub.

Supplements, per day:
Designer Whey Protein shake Chocolate flavor 2 (2 scoop) shakes made twice a day  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



GNC Women's Ultra Mega- 2 caplets
Evening Primrose- 1000mg
Flaxseed oil- 1000mg
Freeda Super Dec B-Complex-1 caplet
Freeda Biotin- 10,000mg

Hope this helps and I didn't leave off anything.


----------



## AJamericanDiva (Aug 20, 2004)

*Re: Discouraged 4a/4bs... this thread\'s for you!!!*

[ QUOTE ]
*mikki727 said:*
Wow your hair is so long! Thanks for the pics! 

[/ QUOTE ]

You are most welcome.


----------



## AJamericanDiva (Aug 20, 2004)

*Re: Discouraged 4a/4bs... this thread\'s for you!!!*

[ QUOTE ]
*AFashionSlave said:*
Beautiful Hair!!!
You have made a lot of progress. 

[/ QUOTE ]

May God be praised!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Thanks


----------



## AJamericanDiva (Aug 20, 2004)

*Re: Discouraged 4a/4bs... this thread\'s for you!!!*

[ QUOTE ]
*foxybronx said:*
WHOA Diva where all that hair come from? It is LOOONNG!  Somehow you found out a way to steal my new growth and put it on your head, I’m just kidding  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Girl you are doing the damn thing! I can’t wait until you post the pics from the back. I am sure you are brastrap if not very close to it 

[/ QUOTE ]

Hey Foxy! I put the backshot photos in my album. Check 'em out. I'm sorry we keep missing each other. You know you are one of the first few people's albums I bookmarked and was in awe of when I first started. I hope we get this hair thing sorted soon. I'll be the one to call you next!


----------



## AJamericanDiva (Aug 20, 2004)

*Re: Discouraged 4a/4bs... this thread\'s for you!!!*

[ QUOTE ]
*sengschick said:*
Congrats AJD!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  That's incredible progress!  Thanks for being an inspiration!!!! 

[/ QUOTE ]

Thanks, Sengschick! I'm honored to be an inspiration... what a responsibility!!!


----------



## AJamericanDiva (Aug 20, 2004)

*Re: Discouraged 4a/4bs... this thread\'s for you!!!*

[ QUOTE ]
*honey_jammz82 said:*
Wow Diva your thread was the first I saw this afternoon, WHAT AN INSPIRATION!  Your lil poppa is too cute, congrats! 

[/ QUOTE ]

Thanks, Girl! I'm able to sneak on the computer as he's napping... he's my Parole Officer!!!


----------



## AJamericanDiva (Aug 20, 2004)

*Re: Discouraged 4a/4bs... this thread\'s for you!!!*

[ QUOTE ]
*A_Christian said:*
Wow, your hair has really grown! It looks strong and healthy too. Keep up the wonderful work!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/ QUOTE ]

Thanks, A Christian and happy growing to you too!!!


----------



## AJamericanDiva (Aug 20, 2004)

*Re: Discouraged 4a/4bs... this thread\'s for you!!!*

[ QUOTE ]
*sbaker said:*
Do I see a future Hair Model of the month? WOW! Your hair really has grown. Thanks for the inspiring post. 

[/ QUOTE ]

Maybe at the end of my one year braid-a-thon? Would hate to hear, "We're sorry ladies and gentlemen. AJamericanDiva has been disqualified as she didn't quite make it to brastrap length!"


----------



## AJamericanDiva (Aug 20, 2004)

*Re: Discouraged 4a/4bs... this thread\'s for you!!!*

[ QUOTE ]
*cowgirl said:*
Yes, you remembered correctly.  I'm in Rio on a one month work assignment. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 The kids,(as I call my horses), are being taken care of by my SO.  That's why I only date Cowboys, so when I'm out of town, I have someone to take care of the kids.  Otherwise my Dad or Brothers will have to fill in for me.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Don't forget, We're all waiting on those back shot pictures.  Post soon. 

[/ QUOTE ]

Pics posted!!! Check my album!!!


----------



## AJamericanDiva (Aug 20, 2004)

*Re: Discouraged 4a/4bs... this thread\'s for you!!!*

[ QUOTE ]
*BlackCardinal said:*
All that.....growth..... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Grow-head girl! (that's you in the middle of the party 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)











[/ QUOTE ]

OK, BlackCardinal!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Maybe once I reach brastrap I'll host a LHCF get together to celebrate!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Thanks, Babe!!!


----------



## AJamericanDiva (Aug 20, 2004)

*Re: Discouraged 4a/4bs... this thread\'s for you!!!*

[ QUOTE ]
*NYCQT16 said:*
I am encouraged 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




...I need to get braids 

[/ QUOTE ]

Give it a try or find another really good protective style!!!


----------



## AJamericanDiva (Aug 20, 2004)

*Re: Discouraged 4a/4bs... this thread\'s for you!!!*

[ QUOTE ]
*Sascha said:*
Diva!!!!! Your hair looks Wonderful!!!   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I am in awe..... 

[/ QUOTE ]






 Thanks, Sascha!!!


----------



## AJamericanDiva (Aug 20, 2004)

*Re: Discouraged 4a/4bs... this thread\'s for you!!!*

[ QUOTE ]
*blue_flower said:*
Wow! Your hair is coming along great! 

[/ QUOTE ]

Thanks, BlueFlower!!! I must admit that I've had some really good hair buddies to guide me along the way. Shout out to Adrienne, Gldspoon, Foxybronx, ChoclatePrincess, Webby, Boadicea and all the lovely ladies of LHCF and BHCAB! You're the best!!!


----------



## AJamericanDiva (Aug 20, 2004)

*Re: Discouraged 4a/4bs... this thread\'s for you!!!*

[ QUOTE ]
*bettydavis said:*
Thank you for posting this...your hair is growing beautifully and looks so healthy! I love seeing type 4s with long hair, it really gives me hope 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/ QUOTE ]

I am strongly convinced that we are all capable of at least brastrap length hair, BettyDavis. All we need is consistent TLC!


----------



## AJamericanDiva (Aug 20, 2004)

*Re: Discouraged 4a/4bs... this thread\'s for you!!!*

[ QUOTE ]
*miss_brown said:*
Your progress is sooooo amazing 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  Keep it growing 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/ QUOTE ]






 Thanks, Miss Brown!!!


----------



## AJamericanDiva (Aug 20, 2004)

*Re: Discouraged 4a/4bs... this thread\'s for you!!!*

[ QUOTE ]
*Leslie_C said:*
wow diva, that is truly inspirational!
do u think the braids help with the shedding since u arent handling your hair? Another good option when and if u get tired of braids or in between braids is a phony pony! And we already know u are the wig queen so thats another option too!  

what has your regimen been while in braids and how long do u leave them in? 

[/ QUOTE ]

Hey, Leslie C! You raise some valid questions. I think that if the hair wants to shed, it will, but at least I don't have to see it on a daily basis and get depressed over it. There is nothing I can do to prevent the shedding. This too shall pass. I try to focus on the blessing of having a healthy little boy. The braids also cut down on manipulation. The hair still gets TLC though. Here's my regimen in braids which is pretty much like the regular one I posted only I had to dilute shampoo and conditioner:
Ok, here's my braid regimen: 

Wash with diluted Pantene Relaxed and Naturals shampoo or Keracare Hydrating/Detangling shampoo 

Condition with diluted Pantene Relaxed and Naturals Conditioner or Keracare Humecto 

Use a leave-in conditioner that consists of a 50/50 mix of Infusium's Pro-Vitamin Leave-In Hair Treatment in Original (for relaxed, permed, or color treated hair)and Moisturizing(for normal to dry hair)Formulas. 

Spray scalp with Surge Revitalizer 14 

Spray entire hair shaft with S-Curl for Moisture

Spray entire hair shaft with Wondergro Shea Butter Mega Moisture Protein Complex Fine Mist Hair &amp; Body Oil to seal in moisture 

I tried to go to 6 weeks this time which is my cutoff, but I got to the 5 week point and couldn't go any further. I'll do a protein and deep moisturizing treatment for the 2 weeks I'm out of braids before starting up again.


----------



## AJamericanDiva (Aug 20, 2004)

*Re: Discouraged 4a/4bs... this thread\'s for you!!!*

[ QUOTE ]
*Bklynqueen said:*
Your hair looks wonderful and I KNOW you are happy the psot pregnancy shedding is gone!  I still have a little post parten shedding going on (my child is a year old) but it is SLOWLY growing back in.  What products do you use? 

[/ QUOTE ]

 Thanks, BklynQueen. See my regimen for the products used... I have it in this thread. Unfortunately, I don't think my postpartum shedding has ceased. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm hoping it won't affect the thickness of my hair appearance wise. The things we go thru for children. I mentioned in another thread that you looked great and asked if Sistagirl was a group.


----------



## AJamericanDiva (Aug 20, 2004)

*Re: Discouraged 4a/4bs... this thread\'s for you!!!*

[ QUOTE ]
*bunita said:*
Hi AJD,
So it is safe to braid again without touching up your hair? Or will your relaxed hair break? Can you please tell me your hair regimen? I am very happy for you and for us 4 b's that you have proven we can also have long hair





[/ QUOTE ]

Hey, Bunita! I'm glad you're being encouraged. I think it's safer to attach braids to the new growth than the relaxed hair. Your natural hair is stronger than your fragile, relaxed hair. I wait two months after a relaxer to re-apply braids... and since I want to braids back to back with a two week gap in between, it doesn't make sense to relax. My regimen is posted in this thread. We can do it! Happy growing, Girl!!!


----------



## AJamericanDiva (Aug 20, 2004)

*Re: Discouraged 4a/4bs... this thread\'s for you!!!*

[ QUOTE ]
*honeydrop215 said:*
wow!  thats all i can say *faints* 

[/ QUOTE ]






 Let me put you in bed. "Hello, may I please have an ambulance at um... ok, this is the world wide web. Never mind."  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'll drive you!


----------



## AJamericanDiva (Aug 20, 2004)

*Re: Discouraged 4a/4bs... this thread\'s for you!!!*

[ QUOTE ]
*hotshot said:*
im so happy for you! 

[/ QUOTE ]

Thanks, Girl! We'll all celebrate together when I reach my goal. I live in the City and you're in Bklyn... not a problem!!!


----------



## AJamericanDiva (Aug 20, 2004)

*Re: Discouraged 4a/4bs... this thread\'s for you!!!*

[ QUOTE ]
*BlackCardinal said:*
I just looked at the back shots 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



WOW!! You are definitely up for the Inspiration of the Year Award 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Proof that patience really is a virtue, and that low maintenence is the key 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/ QUOTE ]

Hey, BlackCardinal... just so you know, I'm still in the brastrap by 2005 challenge!!!


----------



## GinnyP (Aug 20, 2004)

*Re: Discouraged 4a/4bs... this thread\'s for you!!!*

AJ congratulations!  you grow, grow girl  Keep on growing! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 your hair goods so good!


----------



## SweetNic_JA (Aug 20, 2004)

*Re: Discouraged 4a/4bs... this thread\'s for you!!!*

[ QUOTE ]
*AJamericanDiva said:*
As per your request, here's my regimen:

Shampoo 1/wk with one of the following:
Pantene Relaxed and Naturals
Keracare Hydrating Detangling Shampoo

Condition 2-3/wk with one of the following:
Panete Relaxed and Naturals
Keracare Humecto
Miss Key 10 en 1 Super Conditioner

Protein treatment every 6 weeks or so:
Nexxuss Emergencee followed by one of above conditioners

Leave-ins, varies:
Salerm 21
NTM Serum
50/50 Mixture of Infusium for Dry hair and Infusium for Relaxed and Damage hair

Moisturizer, dependant on how much I need at the time:
S-Curl
World of Curls gel

Oil to seal in the moisture:
Wondergroo Shea butter mega moisture Protein complex fine mist hair and body oil
Or any other light oil

To detangle massive new growth and take down braids:
Better Braids UnBraid Spray

Relax every 4+ months. There was 7 months between the last relaxer and this one that was done in April due to the fact that 1) I was pregnant and wanted to limit chemical exposure as much as possible and 2) my hairdresser went to Dominican Republic for a good while. I am now 4 months post relaxer. I'll wait until the end of my year long braid-a-thon to relax. I use Affirm Regular strength, but will request Affirm Mild as I don't want bone straight hair. When my hairdresser hits it with the heat, it'll be straight enough. Whenever I get a touch up, that's the ony time I get heat on my hair (you know relax, set and blow). It's not like I wear it down anyway and my hair is healthier with a little kink. I think Mild relaxers take longer to work, but I won't allow the hairdresser to go past the recommended time listed on the side of the tub.

Supplements, per day:
Designer Whey Protein shake Chocolate flavor 2 (2 scoop) shakes made twice a day  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



GNC Women's Ultra Mega- 2 caplets
Evening Primrose- 1000mg
Flaxseed oil- 1000mg
Freeda Super Dec B-Complex-1 caplet
Freeda Biotin- 10,000mg

Hope this helps and I didn't leave off anything. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/ QUOTE ]

AJD, I really appreciate the detailed run down. 
Thank you and congrats


----------



## AJamericanDiva (Aug 21, 2004)

*Re: Discouraged 4a/4bs... this thread\'s for you!!!*

[ QUOTE ]
*jancan7 said:*
AJ congratulations!  you grow, grow girl  Keep on growing! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 your hair goods so good! 

[/ QUOTE ]

Thanks, Jancan7!


----------



## AJamericanDiva (Aug 21, 2004)

*Re: Discouraged 4a/4bs... this thread\'s for you!!!*

You are most welcome, Nicky! I think I better save it in a word document so I can share it with others when they ask.


----------



## dreemssold (Aug 21, 2004)

*Re: Discouraged 4a/4bs... this thread\'s for you!!!*

[ QUOTE ]
*AJamericanDiva said:*
[ QUOTE ]
*dreemssold said:*
Congrats!!  I needed to see that today, because I am sick, sick, sick of my hair right now!  Thanks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. 

[/ QUOTE ]

I'm glad to see that you found this in the nick of time... Why are you sick of your hair? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 What's going on? Braids are especially good when your "Sick" of your hair. That was the case with me and the excessive shedding. 

[/ QUOTE ]

Lol, it's not growing, and I think I need a trim 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.  Braids have been my downfall in the past, but I am thinking about just a few cornrows.  Anyway, I am encouraged after seeing your progress...keep up the good work 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




!


----------



## AJamericanDiva (Aug 21, 2004)

*Re: Discouraged 4a/4bs... this thread\'s for you!!!*

[ QUOTE ]
*dreemssold said:*
[ QUOTE ]
*AJamericanDiva said:*
[ QUOTE ]
*dreemssold said:*
Congrats!!  I needed to see that today, because I am sick, sick, sick of my hair right now!  Thanks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. 

[/ QUOTE ]

I'm glad to see that you found this in the nick of time... Why are you sick of your hair? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 What's going on? Braids are especially good when your "Sick" of your hair. That was the case with me and the excessive shedding. 

[/ QUOTE ]

Lol, it's not growing, and I think I need a trim 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.  Braids have been my downfall in the past, but I am thinking about just a few cornrows.  Anyway, I am encouraged after seeing your progress...keep up the good work 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




! 

[/ QUOTE ]

Correction, Girlfriend! Your hair is growing, you just may not be accumulating length. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Is your hair damaged? In this case of damage I'd advise a trim of the damaged parts. What exactly is your regimen? Do you use a lot of heat? Do you wear protective styles???


----------



## AJamericanDiva (Aug 21, 2004)

*Re: Discouraged 4a/4bs... this thread\'s for you!!!*

Also, if you don't think you can handle the braids as you said they were your downfall, there are other protective styles you could try...


----------



## TigerLily (Aug 21, 2004)

*Re: Discouraged 4a/4bs... this thread\'s for you!!!*

Thanks so much Diva for posting this for I was getting a little discouraged about my hair.  I have braids in right now.  I have to chop my hair down to a TWA to get my hair even 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I so needed to see this right now!

Congrats on your hair growth!


----------



## asummertyme (Aug 21, 2004)

*Re: Discouraged 4a/4bs... this thread\'s for you!!!*

girl, u are definity an inspiration!!
ur hair has progressed so nicely!!


----------



## Nonie (Aug 21, 2004)

*Re: Discouraged 4a/4bs... this thread\'s for you!!!*

_A-J-a-m-e-r-i-c-a-n-D-i-v-a..._

Oh hi 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I was just adding you to my list of idols, and didn't realize you were sitting there reading this. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Diva, Diva, Diva...is Miracle Gro part of your supplement regimen? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Dayuuuum!!! 












 I'm simply blown away.


----------



## inthepink (Aug 21, 2004)

*Re: Discouraged 4a/4bs... this thread\'s for you!!!*

Your hair grew really well! Congrats on finding something that really works for you.


----------



## Sweetyb (Aug 21, 2004)

*Re: Discouraged 4a/4bs... this thread\'s for you!!!*

That really is inspirational.  I only hope one day I can reach such a length.


----------



## HOTCHOCOLATE (Aug 21, 2004)

*Re: Discouraged 4a/4bs... this thread\'s for you!!!*






You have done a wonderful job on your hair!


----------



## FlowerHair (Aug 21, 2004)

*Re: Discouraged 4a/4bs... this thread\'s for you!!!*

Thanks for an inspirational thread, your progress is amazing!


----------



## bunita (Aug 21, 2004)

*Re: Discouraged 4a/4bs... this thread\'s for you!!!*

Hi AJD,
Thanks for replying. I see in your regimen that you also take the whey protein shakes. Do those shakes help alot by achieving hairgrowth? Just asking..


----------



## ccd (Aug 21, 2004)

*Re: Discouraged 4a/4bs... this thread\'s for you!!!*

[ QUOTE ]
*AJamericanDiva said:*
[ QUOTE ]
*ccd said:*
WHOA!!!!That is wonderful!!!!!!! Congrats on yout hair, length and health! it looks really strong!!!! 

[/ QUOTE ] 

Thanks, CCD. If I stretch out my hair and find out that I'm really close to my goal, I'll be doing your avatar's lil' dance... probably won't have that hair swinging as I'm 4 months post relaxer though 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/ QUOTE ]






 you're welcome


----------



## cupcakecutie5 (Aug 21, 2004)

*Re: Discouraged 4a/4bs... this thread\'s for you!!!*

Great Progress!


----------



## KathyMay (Aug 21, 2004)

*Re: Discouraged 4a/4bs... this thread\'s for you!!!*

thanks for the motivation AJD.  Your little boy is a cutie pie.  Dont worry about the shedding I had a lot of it after I had my son.  

 I am starting to do another "braid a thon".   I haven't had a relaxer since March and my hair loves me for that.   I thought I couldnt deal with it in its natural state but between taking my cornrows out and using all my hair products my hair feels great


----------



## keylargo (Aug 21, 2004)

*Re: Discouraged 4a/4bs... this thread\'s for you!!!*

Thanks so much for sharing. I enjoy looking through your album. So, what's your next step? Are you redoing braids after the two weeks?


----------



## anks (Aug 21, 2004)

*Re: Discouraged 4a/4bs... this thread\'s for you!!!*

Congratulations AJD!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Great progress, and you will be at your goal in no time!!!

I think I need to start back applying my braids. I did the same exact thing last year to grow out my short tapered cut. I started like January 2003 and by Novemeber 2003 my hair was at the top of my neck, and now August 2004 my hair is at the very bottom of my neck.  I'm trying to grow out these layers I got back in February which set me back on my hair length.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'm also a true believer that, braids do give excellent growth!!!


----------



## Nay (Aug 21, 2004)

*Re: Discouraged 4a/4bs... this thread\'s for you!!!*

Grow on, with yo' bad self


----------



## greAtness333 (Aug 21, 2004)

*Re: Discouraged 4a/4bs... this thread\'s for you!!!*

Hi AJD  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I'm so happy for your progress.  Your hair has grown so much, it's definately an inspiration.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Keep up the good work.


----------



## caligirl2385 (Aug 21, 2004)

*Re: Discouraged 4a/4bs... this thread\'s for you!!!*

your hair looks amazing. congrats, ajd. u r truly an inspiration. *saving this post to favorites for encouragement*


----------



## dontspeakdefeat (Aug 21, 2004)

*Re: Discouraged 4a/4bs... this thread\'s for you!!!*

Thanks so much!!

Congrats on all the wonderful progress!!


----------



## nurseN98 (Aug 22, 2004)

*Re: Discouraged 4a/4bs... this thread\'s for you!!!*

This is a great thread! Thanks for that post AJamericanDiva, your hair is gorgeous


----------



## Valerie (Aug 22, 2004)

*Re: Discouraged 4a/4bs... this thread\'s for you!!!*

American Diva, your hair looks fantastic, I am amazed.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I was so shocked 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




to see how much length you have, and thank you for writing such an inspirational piece, because sometimes, we need to see that hair growth long hair growth is possible by ladies of 4a/ab 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Thank you once again.


----------



## Valerie (Aug 22, 2004)

*Re: Discouraged 4a/4bs... this thread\'s for you!!!*

AJD my apologizes, I got your name wrong!


----------



## Boadicea (Aug 22, 2004)

*Re: Discouraged 4a/4bs... this thread\'s for you!!!*

I'm laaaaaaaate! (I read every single post, though 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )

Your photos are amazing!! When I saw the second picture, I said quite audibly "Holy CRAP!" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'm so happy that the braids have been working out for you! I have Robin's video, too, but I can't braid my own hair for jack. The top, where you're supposed to twist and then braid, always comes out like a knob.

You'll be at BSL before me (I'm about one and a half to two inches away). You'll probably be at least an inch past that, the next time you do your braids.

Will you grow it longer, then? (I can't remember if you said you would; I got about two hours sleep last night)


----------



## AJamericanDiva (Aug 22, 2004)

*Re: Discouraged 4a/4bs... this thread\'s for you!!!*

Hey, Miss Bo!!!
I am stealing away to hop on the net as my parole officer is distracted, but not for long. I will come back on and answer everyone's questions. I've added some pics, about 5, to my album of how I styled my hair for church yesterday, considering I have 4 months of new growth. Check my album or here's a direct link... Pic 1 of 5 

My braid-a-thon started just last month. I didn't do non-stop braids before. As stated in earlier posts, I only had them 4 times from March 2003 until now. I feel they help you retain length. Length retention is what we're all after here at this board, I would think. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




It is so important to take pictures. After I washed my hair, did a protein treatment with Emergencee and then a deep conditioning with Miss Key 10 en 1 Super Conditioner, my hair length looked nothing like the photo. A feeling of discouragement came over me and I was like, "Maybe it _really_ isn't that long. Maybe I'm not really close to brastrap. I even mentioned it to my daughter as it looked no where as long. She was like, "Mom, yes it _is_. I was there and took the pictures, remember??? It only looks that way because it's washed and shrinked a whole bunch!" I had to reassure myself that pictures do not lie. I was even sure to hold my head up facing straight ahead. That's why I encourage everyone to take pics after every relaxer because while it may appear that your hair isn't growing, it really is. Alright, parole officer cracking the whip... I'll come back on to answer everyone's questions..... We also have to talk about my postpartum hairline.... I'm wondering if I should wait until it recovers before re-braiding.... I really wanna put braids back in, but I know that this is now a very vulnerable area for me. Why I know my hairline is like this due to postpartum shedding... I had this same hairline after giving birth to my daughter over 10 years ago and didn't do braids back then. I also saw it pictured on a white woman in Philip Kingsley's "Hair Bible". It only kicked in after giving birth and is not a result of the braids. It was my intention to do a one year braid-a-thon, but with this hairline, I'm debating what can be done.... ideas anyone in the meantime? I really want to just throw my hair back in braids, but at the same time not jeopardize my hairline and end up looking like Darcelle Wynn from Solid Gold Dancers (ok, I'm dating myself... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) or from looking like those Chinese fighting dudes in the movies with the long shiny black hair that starts in the middle of their heads!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Alright, I'll be back momentarily.... just something to consider in the meanwhile....


----------



## Ayeshia (Aug 22, 2004)

*Re: Discouraged 4a/4bs... this thread\'s for you!!!*

[ QUOTE ]
*Nay said:*
Grow on, with yo' bad self 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/ QUOTE ]






 Its growing nicely.


----------



## DragonPearl (Aug 22, 2004)

*Re: Discouraged 4a/4bs... this thread\'s for you!!!*

[ QUOTE ]
*AJamericanDiva said:*
[ QUOTE ]
*Jessy55 said:*
Girl, say no more!  You've talked me into it! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm gonna buy some hair and I'm gonna braid my own hair this weekend.  Hairbraiding challenge, here I come!      
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/ QUOTE ]

OK... do your thang, Girl! If you ever get tired of the braids, you can always take a break. I've only had braids 4 time from March to present, so it's not mandatory to get good growth. In between the braids do protective styles... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/ QUOTE ]
I am braiding my hair as I am typing.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I plan to wear braids for about 6 weeks, then be loose for 2 weeks while wearing protective styles, then resume braiding again for 6 weeks and so forth.  My hair is badly in need of a rest.  I had been going to the pool 4 times a week and the manipulation was taking its toll.  Thank you for being such an inspiration!


----------



## fine_beauty (Aug 22, 2004)

*Re: Discouraged 4a/4bs... this thread\'s for you!!!*

AJD,
This thread and your growth are truly awesome.


----------



## fine_beauty (Aug 22, 2004)

*Re: Discouraged 4a/4bs... this thread\'s for you!!!*

OT Ayeshia,
Your hair just served as an inspiration for me. I find my twa constantly in need of moisturizing. Shoot, it doesn't even respect the distilled water. I noticed that it dries out a lot with the conditioning washes but if I con wash 2ice a week, and moisturize in between with sulphur 8 braid spray, it remains very moisturized and very very soft to the touch. I simply can't stand the snap crackle pop or crispy feel. One last thing, I hope my entire hair grows in as nicely as yours is doing.
Thanks ladies


----------



## AJamericanDiva (Aug 23, 2004)

*Re: Discouraged 4a/4bs... this thread\'s for you!!!*

[ QUOTE ]
*TigerLily said:*
Thanks so much Diva for posting this for I was getting a little discouraged about my hair.  I have braids in right now.  I have to chop my hair down to a TWA to get my hair even 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I so needed to see this right now!

Congrats on your hair growth!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/ QUOTE ]

Thanks, Tigerlily!
Don't despair! You'll reach your goal. It's only a matter of time. I haven't quite reached my goal yet and imagine that 17 months has passed since I started in March 2003. You can do it! Keep on giving your hair the TLC that it needs and you'll reap the benefits before you know it. Trust me, I was taken aback when I casually stretched out my hair and saw the length. I ran to get my camera and start a post. You'll get there. You have all the support you need right here at LHCF!!!


----------



## AJamericanDiva (Aug 23, 2004)

*Re: Discouraged 4a/4bs... this thread\'s for you!!!*

[ QUOTE ]
*asummertyme said:*
girl, u are definity an inspiration!!
ur hair has progressed so nicely!! 

[/ QUOTE ]

Thanks, ASummertyme! You're avatar had me in stitches. I'm sure "Arnold" would not be pleased a he's trying to be taken seriously now...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm glad that I was able to inspire you as the countless others here have inspired me...


----------



## AJamericanDiva (Aug 23, 2004)

*Re: Discouraged 4a/4bs... this thread\'s for you!!!*

[ QUOTE ]
*nonie said:*
_A-J-a-m-e-r-i-c-a-n-D-i-v-a..._

Oh hi 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I was just adding you to my list of idols, and didn't realize you were sitting there reading this. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Diva, Diva, Diva...is Miracle Gro part of your supplement regimen? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Dayuuuum!!! 












 I'm simply blown away. 

[/ QUOTE ]

Hey, Hey Miss Nonie!!!
Stop, Gal! You's making me blush!!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Now Miracle gro, just taking advantage of the laws of nature! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 You reckon hair grows on average 6" a year, so if I can maintain that, I'd be good to go! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 17 months have passed since I started this journey of mine, so I am happy to have someting to show fo it!!! Thanks, Gal and keep it growing!!!


----------



## AJamericanDiva (Aug 23, 2004)

*Re: Discouraged 4a/4bs... this thread\'s for you!!!*

[ QUOTE ]
*hairlove said:*
Your hair grew really well! Congrats on finding something that really works for you. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/ QUOTE ]

Thnaks, Girl! A lot of this learning has been by trying and error.... Don't forget about my blasted Nutrine Garlic shampoo disaster. What I have learned the hard way is to stick with what I know works, although I do get tempted to try things from time to time. The Nutrine was the last straw for me. I darn near went bald!!!  Thanks for the encouragement!


----------



## AJamericanDiva (Aug 23, 2004)

*Re: Discouraged 4a/4bs... this thread\'s for you!!!*

[ QUOTE ]
*Sweetyb said:*
That really is inspirational.  I only hope one day I can reach such a length. 

[/ QUOTE ]

I am confident that you can! Keep on lovin' that hair!!!


----------



## AJamericanDiva (Aug 23, 2004)

*Re: Discouraged 4a/4bs... this thread\'s for you!!!*

[ QUOTE ]
*HOTCHOCOLATE said:*





You have done a wonderful job on your hair! 

[/ QUOTE ]






 Thanks, HotChocolate!!!


----------



## AJamericanDiva (Aug 23, 2004)

*Re: Discouraged 4a/4bs... this thread\'s for you!!!*

[ QUOTE ]
*FlowerHair said:*
Thanks for an inspirational thread, your progress is amazing! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/ QUOTE ]

Thanks, FlowerHair!!!


----------



## AJamericanDiva (Aug 23, 2004)

*Re: Discouraged 4a/4bs... this thread\'s for you!!!*

[ QUOTE ]
*bunita said:*
Hi AJD,
Thanks for replying. I see in your regimen that you also take the whey protein shakes. Do those shakes help alot by achieving hairgrowth? Just asking.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/ QUOTE ]

To be quite honest with you, Bunita, I really do think the protein shakes are helping. For one thing, I don't really like meat. I only eat it when I crave it. In Philip Kingsley's "Hair Bible" (he's a world renowned trichologist) he said that breakfast and lunch should consist of protein. The energy levels in our hair follicles and body for that matter are at their lowest in the morning and need that boost. He also encourages eating between meals saying we go o more than 4 hours between eating. This is because the amount of enrgy available to non-essential tissue, such as hair follicles, diminishes after this time. "Without enough protein intake, energy is less available for tissue synthesis- the production of cells for tissues such as the hair follicles- whose requirements are very high due to the rapidity of hair-cell reproduction."

Hope this helps.


----------



## AJamericanDiva (Aug 23, 2004)

*Re: Discouraged 4a/4bs... this thread\'s for you!!!*

[ QUOTE ]
*cupcakecutie5 said:*
Great Progress! 

[/ QUOTE ]

Thanks, Cupcakecutie!!!


----------



## AJamericanDiva (Aug 23, 2004)

*Re: Discouraged 4a/4bs... this thread\'s for you!!!*

[ QUOTE ]
*KathyMay said:*
thanks for the motivation AJD.  Your little boy is a cutie pie.  Dont worry about the shedding I had a lot of it after I had my son.  

 I am starting to do another "braid a thon".   I haven't had a relaxer since March and my hair loves me for that.   I thought I couldnt deal with it in its natural state but between taking my cornrows out and using all my hair products my hair feels great 

[/ QUOTE ]

Thanks for the reassurance that I wouldn't eventually end up baldheaded!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Even at 4 months post relaxer, I'm not even in a rush to relax. Once you know how to take care of both textures successfully, it makes a big difference. That's fo' sure! Let me know how your braid-a-thon goes. I was supposed to start my braid-a-thon with the braids that I just took out, but the postpartum shedding has left my hairline in an ultra fragile state. I'm contemplating what to do. Without the postpartum shedding invovled, I'd re-braid after the two week time frame and throw it back in briads. Hmmm.... here's my dilemma.


----------



## AJamericanDiva (Aug 23, 2004)

*Re: Discouraged 4a/4bs... this thread\'s for you!!!*

[ QUOTE ]
*keylargo said:*
Thanks so much for sharing. I enjoy looking through your album. So, what's your next step? Are you redoing braids after the two weeks? 

[/ QUOTE ]

Thanks, Keylargo...
As I was saying, I really want to re-braid my hair after the 2 week time frame, but due to the postpartum shedding, my hairline is in a fragile state. If I put braids back in this would have been the 2nd set of braids since starting my braid-a-thon. I'm trying to figure out a way to protect my hairline. This very same hairline pp shedding happened with my daughter and I wasn't even wearing braids. Trying to decide. Maybe I should cornrow it, leaving out about an inch along the front hair line and the put on a full coverage wig, just until the hairline comes back into its own. See the post partum shedding pic in my album so you can get an idea of what I'm talking about. Thanks for the encouragement!


----------



## AJamericanDiva (Aug 23, 2004)

*Re: Discouraged 4a/4bs... this thread\'s for you!!!*

[ QUOTE ]
*tbcool03 said:*
Congratulations AJD!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Great progress, and you will be at your goal in no time!!!

I think I need to start back applying my braids. I did the same exact thing last year to grow out my short tapered cut. I started like January 2003 and by Novemeber 2003 my hair was at the top of my neck, and now August 2004 my hair is at the very bottom of my neck.  I'm trying to grow out these layers I got back in February which set me back on my hair length.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'm also a true believer that, braids do give excellent growth!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







[/ QUOTE ]

TBCool, I think the braids are an excellent way to maintain growth! If you can work 'em to your advantage, this is an excellent plan! Thanks for the encouragement and happy growing!!! What's your goal, by the way???


----------



## AJamericanDiva (Aug 23, 2004)

*Re: Discouraged 4a/4bs... this thread\'s for you!!!*

[ QUOTE ]
*Nay said:*
Grow on, with yo' bad self 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/ QUOTE ]

Thanks, Girl!!! ...especially coming from a Feature of the Month!!!


----------



## AJamericanDiva (Aug 23, 2004)

*Re: Discouraged 4a/4bs... this thread\'s for you!!!*

[ QUOTE ]
*greAtness333 said:*
Hi AJD  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I'm so happy for your progress.  Your hair has grown so much, it's definately an inspiration.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Keep up the good work. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/ QUOTE ]

Thanks, Greatness!!!


----------



## AJamericanDiva (Aug 23, 2004)

*Re: Discouraged 4a/4bs... this thread\'s for you!!!*

[ QUOTE ]
*caligirl2385 said:*
your hair looks amazing. congrats, ajd. u r truly an inspiration. *saving this post to favorites for encouragement* 

[/ QUOTE ]

Got me blushing, Caligirl!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Just trying to be like the others that were before me! Even when I reach my haircare goal, I'll be here cheering the rest of you on!!!


----------



## AJamericanDiva (Aug 23, 2004)

*Re: Discouraged 4a/4bs... this thread\'s for you!!!*

[ QUOTE ]
*dontspeakdefeat said:*
Thanks so much!!

Congrats on all the wonderful progress!! 

[/ QUOTE ]

Thanks,DSD!!! You've always had such a positive spirit. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 love that about you!!!


----------



## AJamericanDiva (Aug 23, 2004)

*Re: Discouraged 4a/4bs... this thread\'s for you!!!*

[ QUOTE ]
*nurseN98 said:*
This is a great thread! Thanks for that post AJamericanDiva, your hair is gorgeous 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/ QUOTE ]

Awwww.... thanks, Nurse!!!


----------



## AJamericanDiva (Aug 23, 2004)

*Re: Discouraged 4a/4bs... this thread\'s for you!!!*

[ QUOTE ]
*Valerie said:*
American Diva, your hair looks fantastic, I am amazed.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I was so shocked 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




to see how much length you have, and thank you for writing such an inspirational piece, because sometimes, we need to see that hair growth long hair growth is possible by ladies of 4a/ab 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Thank you once again. 

[/ QUOTE ]

You are most welcome, Valerie!!! Let's use mother nature to our advantage... hair on average grows 6" a year, so it's all about retention. This is 17 months of concentrated effort. We can all do it!!!


----------



## AJamericanDiva (Aug 23, 2004)

*Re: Discouraged 4a/4bs... this thread\'s for you!!!*

[ QUOTE ]
*Boadicea said:*
I'm laaaaaaaate! (I read every single post, though 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )

Your photos are amazing!! When I saw the second picture, I said quite audibly "Holy CRAP!" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'm so happy that the braids have been working out for you! I have Robin's video, too, but I can't braid my own hair for jack. The top, where you're supposed to twist and then braid, always comes out like a knob.

You'll be at BSL before me (I'm about one and a half to two inches away). You'll probably be at least an inch past that, the next time you do your braids.

Will you grow it longer, then? (I can't remember if you said you would; I got about two hours sleep last night) 

[/ QUOTE ]

Thanks, Miss Bo! Brastrap is my goal... but hey, if it wants to get any longer, then that's all gravy!!!!


----------



## AJamericanDiva (Aug 23, 2004)

*Re: Discouraged 4a/4bs... this thread\'s for you!!!*

[ QUOTE ]
*ayeshia said:*
[ QUOTE ]
*Nay said:*
Grow on, with yo' bad self 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/ QUOTE ]






 Its growing nicely. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/ QUOTE ]

I give God the praise!!! Thanks, Ayeshia!


----------



## AJamericanDiva (Aug 23, 2004)

*Re: Discouraged 4a/4bs... this thread\'s for you!!!*

[ QUOTE ]
*Jessy55 said:*
[ QUOTE ]
*AJamericanDiva said:*
[ QUOTE ]
*Jessy55 said:*
Girl, say no more!  You've talked me into it! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I'm gonna buy some hair and I'm gonna braid my own hair this weekend.  Hairbraiding challenge, here I come!      
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/ QUOTE ]

OK... do your thang, Girl! If you ever get tired of the braids, you can always take a break. I've only had braids 4 time from March to present, so it's not mandatory to get good growth. In between the braids do protective styles... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/ QUOTE ]
I am braiding my hair as I am typing.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I plan to wear braids for about 6 weeks, then be loose for 2 weeks while wearing protective styles, then resume braiding again for 6 weeks and so forth.  My hair is badly in need of a rest.  I had been going to the pool 4 times a week and the manipulation was taking its toll.  Thank you for being such an inspiration! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/ QUOTE ]

I'm happy to have inspired you, Miss Jessy! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 This was to by my intended regimen too, but with my hairline so fragile with the postpartum shedding, I wonder if I should postpone this until it's back to its normal state... maybe I should see a dermatologist... maybe there's something they could do.....


----------



## AJamericanDiva (Aug 23, 2004)

*Re: Discouraged 4a/4bs... this thread\'s for you!!!*

[ QUOTE ]
*myhairsos said:*
AJD,
This thread and your growth are truly awesome. 

[/ QUOTE ]






 Thanks, Myhairsos!!!


----------



## asummertyme (Aug 23, 2004)

*Re: Discouraged 4a/4bs... this thread\'s for you!!!*

i woild love to braid my hair, for protectivestyling,but my hair line is also soo fragile from yrs of abuse...i dont wanna run a risk of damaging them more...but i soooo wanna do something so i wont be tempted to relax...


----------



## AJamericanDiva (Aug 23, 2004)

*Re: Discouraged 4a/4bs... this thread\'s for you!!!*

[ QUOTE ]
*asummertyme said:*
i woild love to braid my hair, for protectivestyling,but my hair line is also soo fragile from yrs of abuse...i dont wanna run a risk of damaging them more...but i soooo wanna do something so i wont be tempted to relax... 

[/ QUOTE ]

Do you think a phony pony would help???


----------



## Jenai (Aug 24, 2004)

*Re: Discouraged 4a/4bs... this thread\'s for you!!!*

Thank you for the inspiration AJD, you really helped to encourage.  Have you tried any scalp massages with an EO like rosemary oil to help stimulate growth on your hairline?  That may help.

P.S.  You know you aren't 'possed to be wearin' no sexy azzed bra yet! j/k


----------



## Bklynqueen (Aug 24, 2004)

*Re: Discouraged 4a/4bs... this thread\'s for you!!!*

Hey Jamerican Diva!  My SistaGyrl shoot was just something we did as close girlfriends.  No singing group- I sound like a dying cow when I sing! LOL!


----------



## melodee (Aug 24, 2004)

*Re: Discouraged 4a/4bs... this thread\'s for you!!!*

Wonderful hair and story, Diva!!


----------



## deeshortesthair (Aug 24, 2004)

*Re: Discouraged 4a/4bs... this thread\'s for you!!!*

This board is on FY-ya I love your hair and your whole disposition you are an inspiration... I will be wearing braids for the entire winter with little breaks in between... Brooklyn braiders watch out AJamericanDivaFAN is comming to a store near you . 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Thanks for the inspiration especially with my recent mishap.


----------



## godzooki (Aug 25, 2004)

*Re: Discouraged 4a/4bs... this thread\'s for you!!!*

Dang it! I want my hair braided! Diva you're hair is awsome!


----------



## LEOLADYSW (Aug 25, 2004)

*Re: Discouraged 4a/4bs... this thread\'s for you!!!*

My hair can't stand braids.  The strands are so fine, the braid hair would cut them, like they did to me before.  

I am still discouraged, and a teensy bit jealous [I'm sorry].  I just don't think my hair will make it to brastrap, though I am trying really hard.  

It is longer now than it has ever been [usually 2 inches or 3 below shoulder length was all the length I got]. 

...fighting back tears of frustration and sibling rivalry... If I can't make it, I am glad you will.


----------



## ElizaBlue (Aug 25, 2004)

*Re: Discouraged 4a/4bs... this thread\'s for you!!!*

Beautiful hair awesome length.  What type of hair do you use human or synthetic. I've been using synthetic, but believe it's damaging my hair.  But with the human, I just don't like the ends.  If you use human how do you secure your ends.  Keep up the good, no excellent work.


----------



## AJamericanDiva (Aug 26, 2004)

*Re: Discouraged 4a/4bs... this thread\'s for you!!!*

[ QUOTE ]
*GiGi said:*
Thank you for the inspiration AJD, you really helped to encourage.  Have you tried any scalp massages with an EO like rosemary oil to help stimulate growth on your hairline?  That may help.

P.S.  You know you aren't 'possed to be wearin' no sexy azzed bra yet! j/k 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/ QUOTE ]

Hey, Gigi!!! I was thinking of using the rosemary oil and do a massage, but the heat of summer has the vapors rising.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 As for the bra, I wore that for a quick minute to escape the Grammamma maternity nursing bra, which I am back in. Ain't trying to have my bubbies hangin' to my knees when I'm done breastfeeding!!! At the rate this boy is eating, I'll probably have to collect a fund to get new boobs!!!


----------



## AJamericanDiva (Aug 26, 2004)

*Re: Discouraged 4a/4bs... this thread\'s for you!!!*

[ QUOTE ]
*Bklynqueen said:*
Hey Jamerican Diva!  My SistaGyrl shoot was just something we did as close girlfriends.  No singing group- I sound like a dying cow when I sing! LOL! 

[/ QUOTE ]

In any case, ya'll look cute. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 So I take it I won't have any competition from you the upcoming American Idol tour????


----------



## AJamericanDiva (Aug 26, 2004)

*Re: Discouraged 4a/4bs... this thread\'s for you!!!*

[ QUOTE ]
*melodee said:*
Wonderful hair and story, Diva!! 

[/ QUOTE ]

Thanks, Miss Melodee!!!!!


----------



## AJamericanDiva (Aug 26, 2004)

*Re: Discouraged 4a/4bs... this thread\'s for you!!!*

[ QUOTE ]
*deeshortesthair said:*
This board is on FY-ya I love your hair and your whole disposition you are an inspiration... I will be wearing braids for the entire winter with little breaks in between... Brooklyn braiders watch out AJamericanDivaFAN is comming to a store near you . 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Thanks for the inspiration especially with my recent mishap. 

[/ QUOTE ]

Gyal, yu does mek mi blush!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Thanks for your sweet wordsl Your plan sounds good, but word of caution... only let people braid your hair who won't hinder your progress. I tried an African Hair braiding place for my daughter once, prior to her relaxing days.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 they were practically ripping out her hair and braiding it mad tight. Don't let them jack you up like that. Also, tell the braider to go easy on the hairline. Reasons like these were cause for me to learn how to braid. The last two people who did my hair, I noticed left out stray strands here and there... i.e. the couple strands weren't in the braid at all or hanging out of the braid. That can be dangerous to length as it snaps off and you end up with short pieces here and there.... So wha', we jumping up on the Parkway this year????


----------



## AJamericanDiva (Aug 26, 2004)

*Re: Discouraged 4a/4bs... this thread\'s for you!!!*

[ QUOTE ]
*godzooki said:*
Dang it! I want my hair braided! Diva you're hair is awsome! 

[/ QUOTE ]

Girl, I was peeping your growth as well. You got a lot of new growth to tame... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 We've come a long way. I remember back when you were with that _Pat_, the scissor happy stylist until we swore we'd whup your tail if you went back. Seems like just yesterday and look at us now!!!!


----------



## AJamericanDiva (Aug 26, 2004)

*Re: Discouraged 4a/4bs... this thread\'s for you!!!*

[ QUOTE ]
*LEOLADYSW said:*
My hair can't stand braids.  The strands are so fine, the braid hair would cut them, like they did to me before.  

I am still discouraged, and a teensy bit jealous [I'm sorry].  I just don't think my hair will make it to brastrap, though I am trying really hard.  

It is longer now than it has ever been [usually 2 inches or 3 below shoulder length was all the length I got]. 

...fighting back tears of frustration and sibling rivalry... If I can't make it, I am glad you will. 

[/ QUOTE ]


Awwwww, Girl! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I think you can make it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Braids are not necessary to get good growth. I shouldn't even say get good growth, as they don't make hair grow, but rather aid in maintaining length. It's OK to voice how you feel as we are all human. The good thing is that you're not trying to force something to "work" for you that you've found to be detrimental. Do you do protective styling? What's your current regimen. For me, I find that buns are a lil' detrimental... could be my bunning technique. The middle of the back layer of my hair breaks off and it leaves a gap. As long as I am able to safely tuck my ends so that they are not exposed, I'm good to go. Holla back, Sweetie! I think you can do this. I'm here if you need me. p.s. Look at my daughter's pic that I have in her hair album... it's also in the album in my signature. She's getting alot of good growth accumulation and has not been in braids since I've been relaxing her. I only take her to the hairdresser for a relaxer. I do everything else myself. I'm here to help if you need me.


----------



## AJamericanDiva (Aug 26, 2004)

*Re: Discouraged 4a/4bs... this thread\'s for you!!!*

[ QUOTE ]
*ElizaBlue said:*
Beautiful hair awesome length.  What type of hair do you use human or synthetic. I've been using synthetic, but believe it's damaging my hair.  But with the human, I just don't like the ends.  If you use human how do you secure your ends.  Keep up the good, no excellent work. 

[/ QUOTE ]

Hey there, ElizaBlue... thanks for the compliments! What sort of damage are you getting from the hair? Do you use the kanekalon synthetic hair? I use the kanekalon hair. I like to presoak it first in a diluted vinegar solution and then spray it with braid spray and leave it to dry. I usually just dip the ends in hot water to let them stay. Hope this helps!


----------



## AJamericanDiva (Aug 26, 2004)

*Re: Discouraged 4a/4bs... this thread\'s for you!!!*

This is for you, LeoLadySW...here's my daughter's album. No braids for her and she's doing well. Don't dispair.  Miss K's Album


----------



## nicki6 (Aug 26, 2004)

*Re: Discouraged 4a/4bs... this thread\'s for you!!!*

Peace and blessings AJamericanDiva,
It seems that you really touched on what so many of us were feeling!!! This thread is on fire!! I have read every post. You have really done a public service with this post. My hair has grown to shoulder length when I have not done anything so special, so I am aiming for the tops of my shoulder baldes maximum. I think that is the most hair that I want to contend with personally. But who knows..I may get there and feel encouraged to go further. 

BTW...I want to steal your baby boy and I don't even want kids!! (lol)

One more question....what is that shade of lipstick that you are wearing in the last pic of your Haircare journey album? Your skin is flawless...any tips? As you can tell, I am an LHCF addict. My excuse tonight is that I am at work and bored.


----------



## Wolftrap (Aug 26, 2004)

*Re: Discouraged 4a/4bs... this thread\'s for you!!!*

AJD..How fast was your hair growing in that year? Were you getting an inch month or 1/2 inch a month.


----------



## Jenai (Aug 26, 2004)

*Re: Discouraged 4a/4bs... this thread\'s for you!!!*

Oh - Your daughter's hair is beautiful too!


----------



## LEOLADYSW (Aug 26, 2004)

*Re: Discouraged 4a/4bs... this thread\'s for you!!!*

[ QUOTE ]
*AJamericanDiva said:*
[ QUOTE ]
*LEOLADYSW said:*
My hair can't stand braids.  The strands are so fine, the braid hair would cut them, like they did to me before.  

I am still discouraged, and a teensy bit jealous [I'm sorry].  I just don't think my hair will make it to brastrap, though I am trying really hard.  

It is longer now than it has ever been [usually 2 inches or 3 below shoulder length was all the length I got]. 

...fighting back tears of frustration and sibling rivalry... If I can't make it, I am glad you will. 

[/ QUOTE ]


Awwwww, Girl! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I think you can make it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Braids are not necessary to get good growth. I shouldn't even say get good growth, as they don't make hair grow, but rather aid in maintaining length. It's OK to voice how you feel as we are all human. The good thing is that you're not trying to force something to "work" for you that you've found to be detrimental. Do you do protective styling? What's your current regimen. For me, I find that buns are a lil' detrimental... could be my bunning technique. The middle of the back layer of my hair breaks off and it leaves a gap. As long as I am able to safely tuck my ends so that they are not exposed, I'm good to go. Holla back, Sweetie! I think you can do this. I'm here if you need me. p.s. Look at my daughter's pic that I have in her hair album... it's also in the album in my signature. She's getting alot of good growth accumulation and has not been in braids since I've been relaxing her. I only take her to the hairdresser for a relaxer. I do everything else myself. I'm here to help if you need me. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/ QUOTE ]

Thank you so much for the encouragement and support.  You are so sweet.  

I do one or two bantu knots or a couple of braids pinned to the top of my head as protective styles.  If I do one bantu knot, I often wear a phony pony. 

As for regimen, I do conditioner washes twice a week, stretch my touchup to 10-12 weeks, moisturize daily, use no heat except steam curlers every once in awhile, deep condition weekly with steam, protein treatments once a month, and dye my gray with bigen.  I use the products in my signature. 

I have only been doing good hair care for the last 6 to 8 months or so, but I am so impatient.  I needed the boost your words gave me.  Thanks again.


----------



## atlien (Aug 26, 2004)

*Re: Discouraged 4a/4bs... this thread\'s for you!!!*

Hey jamaicandiva, I read your post and got my lazy but up and braided my hair in the single braids last weekend. I got some human hair and it look the bomb! Thanks for the inspiration! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I was just wondering how long did you leave the braids in? How long did it take you to get that growth? Thank you for posting this thread. Sorry if you answered these questions already didn't read the whole thread it's to long!


----------



## AJamericanDiva (Aug 27, 2004)

*Re: Discouraged 4a/4bs... this thread\'s for you!!!*

[ QUOTE ]
*Wolftrap said:*
AJD..How fast was your hair growing in that year? Were you getting an inch month or 1/2 inch a month. 

[/ QUOTE ]

Hey, Wolftrap...
I'm sure I got the standard  which is no more than 1/2" a month. Unfortunately, I'm not a member of the 1" a month club! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 As long as it _is_ growing, I am happy! It means that I'm alive...then again, even the deceased's hair grows for a while too! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Anyhow, what I'm trying to say is that it's all about preserving the length that you're accumulating....


----------



## AJamericanDiva (Aug 27, 2004)

*Re: Discouraged 4a/4bs... this thread\'s for you!!!*

[ QUOTE ]
*LEOLADYSW said:*
[ QUOTE ]
*AJamericanDiva said:*
[ QUOTE ]
*LEOLADYSW said:*
My hair can't stand braids.  The strands are so fine, the braid hair would cut them, like they did to me before.  

I am still discouraged, and a teensy bit jealous [I'm sorry].  I just don't think my hair will make it to brastrap, though I am trying really hard.  

It is longer now than it has ever been [usually 2 inches or 3 below shoulder length was all the length I got]. 

...fighting back tears of frustration and sibling rivalry... If I can't make it, I am glad you will. 

[/ QUOTE ]


Awwwww, Girl! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I think you can make it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Braids are not necessary to get good growth. I shouldn't even say get good growth, as they don't make hair grow, but rather aid in maintaining length. It's OK to voice how you feel as we are all human. The good thing is that you're not trying to force something to "work" for you that you've found to be detrimental. Do you do protective styling? What's your current regimen. For me, I find that buns are a lil' detrimental... could be my bunning technique. The middle of the back layer of my hair breaks off and it leaves a gap. As long as I am able to safely tuck my ends so that they are not exposed, I'm good to go. Holla back, Sweetie! I think you can do this. I'm here if you need me. p.s. Look at my daughter's pic that I have in her hair album... it's also in the album in my signature. She's getting alot of good growth accumulation and has not been in braids since I've been relaxing her. I only take her to the hairdresser for a relaxer. I do everything else myself. I'm here to help if you need me. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/ QUOTE ]

Thank you so much for the encouragement and support.  You are so sweet.  

I do one or two bantu knots or a couple of braids pinned to the top of my head as protective styles.  If I do one bantu knot, I often wear a phony pony. 

As for regimen, I do conditioner washes twice a week, stretch my touchup to 10-12 weeks, moisturize daily, use no heat except steam curlers every once in awhile, deep condition weekly with steam, protein treatments once a month, and dye my gray with bigen.  I use the products in my signature. 

I have only been doing good hair care for the last 6 to 8 months or so, but I am so impatient.  I needed the boost your words gave me.  Thanks again. 

[/ QUOTE ]

Have you started taking backshot photos? I encourage you to do so after every relaxer. It is very encouraging to see that your efforts aren't in vain when you see that hair slowing inching it's way down your back!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 So far, your plan sounds good. Patience, Girl!!!


----------



## AJamericanDiva (Aug 27, 2004)

*Re: Discouraged 4a/4bs... this thread\'s for you!!!*

[ QUOTE ]
*GiGi said:*
Oh - Your daughter's hair is beautiful too! 

[/ QUOTE ]

Thanks, Gigi! ... and to think, all her growth is accumulated without the use of braids!


----------



## AJamericanDiva (Aug 27, 2004)

*Re: Discouraged 4a/4bs... this thread\'s for you!!!*

[ QUOTE ]
*atlien said:*
Hey jamaicandiva, I read your post and got my lazy but up and braided my hair in the single braids last weekend. I got some human hair and it look the bomb! Thanks for the inspiration! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I was just wondering how long did you leave the braids in? How long did it take you to get that growth? Thank you for posting this thread. Sorry if you answered these questions already didn't read the whole thread it's to long! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







[/ QUOTE ]

Why thanks, ATLien!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I only kept the braids in for 6 weeks tops. The last set of braids had to go by week 5 though. I use the kanekalon hair. I'm tempted to try the human hair one too, though. Post a pic so we can see!!!!! Good growin', Gal!!! I started my haircare journey in March of 2003 up until this point, so that's over 17 months to accumulate that growth. I've worn braids 4 times during that period, basically everytime you see braids in my album. I wanna do a one year braid-a-thon and that started with the last set of braids that I just removed. I wanna re-braid in two weeks or so.


----------



## AJamericanDiva (Aug 27, 2004)

*Re: Discouraged 4a/4bs... this thread\'s for you!!!*

[ QUOTE ]
*nicki6 said:*
Peace and blessings AJamericanDiva,
It seems that you really touched on what so many of us were feeling!!! This thread is on fire!! I have read every post. You have really done a public service with this post. My hair has grown to shoulder length when I have not done anything so special, so I am aiming for the tops of my shoulder baldes maximum. I think that is the most hair that I want to contend with personally. But who knows..I may get there and feel encouraged to go further. 

BTW...I want to steal your baby boy and I don't even want kids!! (lol)

One more question....what is that shade of lipstick that you are wearing in the last pic of your Haircare journey album? Your skin is flawless...any tips? As you can tell, I am an LHCF addict. My excuse tonight is that I am at work and bored. 

[/ QUOTE ]

Hey, Nicki6! I'm sorry I almost lost you in this thread! Thanks for your encouragement. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I think a lot of us have been "programmed" into believing that we can't really grow our hair long. If we see a "brown" person (as my daughter calls us) with long hair then it's obvious that they must have "good hair" or is of "mixed race" heritage. Then there's the other part of us that may believe that we can do it, but subconsciously are doubting, as if to protect ourself from defeat if we don't make it. The funny  thing is that I knew about these clubs almost a year before officially starting my haircare journey, but didn't really think I myself would be capable of getting to even the length that I have now attained. It wasn't until I realized that people had albums and I started looking at them and seeing the transformations. The people didn't even have to have long hair, but just the fact that they were making progress. I'm telling you. So many adults that have known me as a child have been in such a state of, "where did you get all that hair from"... because even though it's grown as I got older, it was never this length and they are taken aback. I even got my Mom into the hair growing thing. She looks to me for advice etc. She's natural though. The funny thing is that both my parents have that softer grade of hair and it completely skipped by me!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 The longstanding phrase as I was coming up was, "You have dryhead like you Gramma!" Well! Needless to say, Grandma feels absolved that I have a head full of hair so she is no longer to blame. Looking at my own pictures have encouraged me. My daughter's pics have encouraged me moreso. It was disheartening to hear her paternal grandmother say, "You'd be so pretty if you had long hair." I would say, "You _are_ pretty already." Her paternal grandmother is what folks from the West Indies would call dougla (don't know if I spelled that right) and I know they thought that she had short nappy hair from me. It was such a touchy topic for me as nappy hair is beautiful. At the same time, I had to be realistic that the mentality in the islands existed that nappy was not really revered. Heck! There are Jamaicans that will still describe hair as "pretty" as in hair type. I kid you not. To be more blunt, some descrive hair as (spelled for pronunciation) "nay-ga" hair and "pretty" hair. I'm from the "nay-ga" hair class. Well, as far as my daughter goes, let's just say her grandmother is shocked and pleased at the condition of Kaila's hair. I let Kaila know that naps are just as beautiful as any other hairtype and she should not feel upset if someone describe her hair a such. Also, now that she has a relaxer and a Mom to take care of it so she can achieve a longer length and when worn down (very rarely), it swings, she shouldn't think she was better than anyone else. OK, let me end here... VENTING, I guess and getting into the psychology behind hair. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Oh yeah, to answer your questions... my son is such a flirt! Lil' girls and big women alike make complete fools of themselves around him. Is this a player in the making? I hope not? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 As for the lip shade, I put MAC lipglass on first, it's clear and then go over it with MAC lipstick in a shade called Gel. It's a frosty shade. The application of the clear first let's the lipstick go on sheer. Lipliner is MAC's Cork.


----------



## Falon (Sep 21, 2004)

*Re: Discouraged 4a/4bs... this thread\'s for you!!!*

bump!


----------



## Xerxes (Sep 21, 2004)

*Re: Discouraged 4a/4bs... this thread\'s for you!!!*

Oh my!!  I'm so glad I finally ran across this thread!  Form your pics, I can say with a certainty that we're hair twins!! LOL

I am so glad that your hair is growing so well.  Hopefully a year from now I'll be saying the same.  /images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## GoingBack (Oct 23, 2004)

*Re: Discouraged 4a/4bs... this thread\'s for you!!!*

bump


----------



## lovechic (Oct 23, 2004)

*Re: Discouraged 4a/4bs... this thread\'s for you!!!*

WE LUV YOU DIVA! SO INSPIRING!


----------



## AJamericanDiva (Nov 24, 2004)

*Re: Discouraged 4a/4bs... this thread\'s for you!!!*

[ QUOTE ]
*lovechic said:*
 WE LUV YOU DIVA! SO INSPIRING! 

[/ QUOTE ]

Awww /images/graemlins/cry3.gif... I love ya'll too!!!  /images/graemlins/kiss.gif &lt;insert group hug here!&gt;


----------



## MonaLisa (Dec 11, 2004)

*Re: Discouraged 4a/4bs... this thread\'s for you!!!*

Bumping! yup!


----------



## GoingBack (Dec 11, 2004)

*Re: Discouraged 4a/4bs... this thread\'s for you!!!*

I LOVE this thread. It is one of my favorites! /images/graemlins/smile.gif


----------



## AJamericanDiva (Dec 11, 2004)

*Re: Discouraged 4a/4bs... this thread\'s for you!!!*


----------



## AJamericanDiva (Dec 25, 2004)

Updating to add that I've discovered that I'm a lil' past brastrap. See pics in my sig or check LHCF gallery. MERRY CHRISTMAS, Everybody!!!!


----------



## Nenah (Dec 25, 2004)

Wow I have been feeling a lil discouraged lately about my hair growth rate this was just the thing to pick me up and put me back on the wagon again to beautiful long healthy hair.

 Thanks Just beautiful


----------



## TigerLily (Dec 25, 2004)

Okay, I'm discouraged again.  So discouraged that I've taken my album down.  I feel like taking my pic out of my siggy.  I've been natural since May 04 and I feel like my hair has gone nowhere.  It looks exactly the same as when I first BC'd.  (I had a growth spurt, then it stopped. Then I couldn't retain it)  I look at everyone's hair and see phenomenal growth and look at my hair and see absolutely nothing.  Heck, I colored my hair almost 2 months ago and barely (I mean barely) have black roots!!!!  I feel like I'm going to have a lil' fro for the rest of my natural born life!

 Aw screw it!!!  

 *sighs and goes back to read beginning of thread*


----------



## Daughter (Dec 25, 2004)

Tigerlily,

you may be just going through a "resting" stage in your hair growt. I know I felt exactly the same, I BC'd about 6 years ago and for a long time I never got the spurt I had once had (I retained about 6 inches one year - sadly not yet repeated!). 

your hair is beautiful, try not to worry and keep taking care of yourself and your hair


----------



## Daughter (Dec 25, 2004)

AJamericanDiva - your hair journey is very inspiring! I needed this as my hair hasn't been showing a great deal of progress lately. 

Have a great Xmas!


----------



## lolacurl (Dec 25, 2004)

Hooray! You've served as a true inspiration to me!!! Congrats! You're right about calling on God re: our hair. I've said to Him, "Lord, u gave me this hair, and I know it's a gift. Thank u for telling me what to do with it. After all, U created it!" God bless!


----------



## keylargo (Dec 25, 2004)

Great pictures.Thanks for sharing your updates


----------



## tryn2growmyhair (Dec 25, 2004)

This thread has been really inspiring. I have just recently begun my hair journey and I am would love any advice that all of you type 4s were to give about how I can retain length. Right now I am trying to stretch out my relaxer  -- I am past 11 weeks. This is the longest I have gone without a relaxer. I would normally relax every 6-8 weeks. I am really worried about breakage, but I have been trying to combat it by not combing my hair to often and by keeping it up in a baggie.


----------



## TigerLily (Dec 25, 2004)

Daughter said:
			
		

> Tigerlily,
> 
> you may be just going through a "resting" stage in your hair growt. I know I felt exactly the same, I BC'd about 6 years ago and for a long time I never got the spurt I had once had (I retained about 6 inches one year - sadly not yet repeated!).
> 
> your hair is beautiful, try not to worry and keep taking care of yourself and your hair


 
Thanks, Daughter.


----------



## KAddy (Dec 29, 2004)

*Re: Discouraged 4a/4bs... this thread\'s for you!!!*

Bump for Natalied


----------



## LaNecia (Jan 5, 2005)

All I can say is WOW! I've been through your gallery and I'm going to read every post you've ever written on this board! I'm a type 4 a/b and I've been relaxer resistant since March of last year. I've had to wear my hair up in braids because of my gym training, just to ease maintenance. Well, I've not relaxed my hair but when I take it down....oh lawd it's unbearable!

You my dear have given me GREAT HOPE of having a nice looking head of hair as a 4 a/b'er. Thank you for taking time to share!


----------



## Tosca (Jan 5, 2005)

AJamericanDiva, I'm so happy I saw your post. Your hair looks so great! Congratulations on all that you have achieved. You have inspired me to have faith in the hair growth process...come to think of it, I remember experiencing fast growth when I wore braids a couple of years ago, and I went natural...hmmm, I might venture into braid world again, after seeing your results. I have a relaxer now, and I'm just worried that if I prolong the touch ups for too long, my hair will break something fierce! But I love your results: your hair looks beautiful. Thanks for being an inspiration!

Tosca


----------



## mly3e (Jan 5, 2005)

WHOA! Thats great! I am going to stick with my routine and meet you at that length this time next year   (although you'll be almost at waist by then  )


----------



## AJamericanDiva (Jan 5, 2005)

Nappyme said:
			
		

> Wow I have been feeling a lil discouraged lately about my hair growth rate this was just the thing to pick me up and put me back on the wagon again to beautiful long healthy hair.
> 
> Thanks Just beautiful



Nappyme, especially Tigerlily!!! Don't feel discouraged. You really must think positive. Don't give up. Just keep giving your hair TLC. Stop watching your hair so much... a watched pot never boils.... Do what you have to do to your hair and then forget about it. Do remember that the hair in its natural state undergoes a lot of shrinkage.


----------



## GoingBack (Jan 5, 2005)

AJD,

First, let me say that I am still loving this thread. You are my idol and inspriation!! Second, I know that you have posted Miss K's hair regimen before, but I can't seem to find it. You would mind pointing it out to me again???


----------



## AJamericanDiva (Jan 5, 2005)

Hey Kitty18!!!
I am so glad that this thread continues to inspire you! Miss K and I basically have the same regimen, except that I don't do braids with her, no suppliments. She also uses the Affirm Lye regular strength. I'll cut and paste my regimen below. I used to have this thread as a favorite until we switched over to this new forum format, so I was unaware people were still posting. It's taking a little time to catch up as I'm tending to baby and trying to do braids as well.  Please bear with me, Everyone! 

*AJamericanDiva’s Regimen*

As per your request, here's my regimen:

Hairtype~ 4a/4b Relaxer~ Affirm Lye Regular strength Touchup Frequency~ 4+ months

Shampoo 1/wk with one of the following:
Pantene Relaxed and Naturals
Keracare Hydrating Detangling Shampoo

Condition 2-3/wk with one of the following:
Pantene Relaxed and Naturals
Keracare Humecto
Miss Key 10 en 1 Super Conditioner

Protein treatment every 6 weeks or so:
Nexxus’ Emergencee followed by one of above conditioners

Leave-ins, varies:
Salerm 21
Neutrogena Triple Moisture Serum
50/50 Mixture of Infusium for Dry hair and Infusium for Relaxed and Damaged hair

Moisturizer, dependant on how much I need at the time:
S-Curl
World of Curls gel

Oil to seal in the moisture:
Wondergro Shea butter mega moisture Protein complex fine mist hair and body oil
Or any other light oil

To detangle massive new growth and take down braids:
Better Braids UnBraid Spray

Relax every 4+ months. There was 7 months between the last relaxer and this one that was done in April due to the fact that 1) I was pregnant and wanted to limit chemical exposure as much as possible and 2) my hairdresser went to Dominican Republic for a good while. I am now 4 months post relaxer. I'll wait until the end of my year long braid-a-thon to relax. I use Affirm Regular strength, but will request Affirm Mild as I don't want bone straight hair. When my hairdresser hits it with the heat, it'll be straight enough. Whenever I get a touch up, that's the only time I get heat on my hair (you know relax, set and blow). It's not like I wear it down anyway and my hair is healthier with a little kink. I think Mild relaxers take longer to work, but I won't allow the hairdresser to go past the recommended time listed on the side of the tub.

Supplements, per day:
Designer Whey Protein shake Chocolate flavor 1 (2 scoop) shake made a day  
GNC Women's Ultra Mega- 2 caplets
GNC Evening Primrose- 1300mg
Flaxseed oil- 1000mg
Freeda Super Dec 100 B-Complex-1 caplet
Freeda Biotin- 10,000mcg = 10mg
Drink at least 2+ liters of water a day

Hope this helps and I didn't leave off anything.


----------



## AJamericanDiva (Jan 5, 2005)

Oh yeah!!! Lest I forget, I'm happy to announce that I've reached my goal of brastrap length! I've now raised the bar and am going for waistlength. Anything longer than that is all gravy!!!  I'm representin' for my 4a/4b crew!!! Queen of the Shaka Zulu hairtype, I am!!!!


----------



## Nice (Jan 5, 2005)

AJD..all I can do is :notworthy and take notes  .  Thanks for sharing  .  By the way, are you currently using a mild relaxer?


----------



## rosie (Jan 5, 2005)

All I can say is that you are growing in style girl.

Forget the hair.  How about more of the makeup tutorials.  I am learning somethings from you.


----------



## AJamericanDiva (Jan 5, 2005)

Nice said:
			
		

> AJD..all I can do is :notworthy and take notes  .  Thanks for sharing  .  By the way, are you currently using a mild relaxer?



Still doing the regular. As kinky as my hair texture is, I don't think it would process enough. As it is already, by the time I put braid spray in, people don't think I have a relaxer... "...no, my hair _is_ relaxed." Their response, "Which part?"


----------



## AJamericanDiva (Jan 5, 2005)

rosie said:
			
		

> All I can say is that you are growing in style girl.
> 
> Forget the hair.  How about more of the makeup tutorials.  I am learning somethings from you.



Hey, Rosie!

Did you check "Makeup Looks" in my album? I added another step by step just last week. Step by step #2, it might be labelled.


----------



## Nice (Jan 5, 2005)

AJamericanDiva said:
			
		

> Still doing the regular. As kinky as my hair texture is, I don't think it would process enough. By the time I put braid spray in, people don't think I have a relaxer... "...no, my hair _is_ relaxed." Their response, "Which part?"


hahaaaaaaaa


----------



## tryn2growmyhair (Jan 5, 2005)

AJamericanDiva said:
			
		

> Oh yeah!!! Lest I forget, I'm happy to announce that I've reached my goal of brastrap length! I've now raised the bar and am going for waistlength. Anything longer than that is all gravy!!!  I'm representin' for my 4a/4b crew!!! Queen of the Shaka Zulu hairtype, I am!!!!



Thanks so much for all the tips! By the way, do you do your braids yourself or where did you go to get them done? I am so scurred or getting braids done, because in the past, my hair has been broken off -- esp. my edges -- by braids. Also, what protective styles, if any, do you use and do you airdry or set your hair to maintain it. Finally, how are you able to stretch out your relaxers for so long? I will be rolling up on 14 weeks soon and I am really, really worried about shedding and breakage.


----------



## GoingBack (Jan 5, 2005)

All hail to Queen Diva!!!  :notworthy 

Thanks for the regimen again Diva!!!


----------



## keylargo (Jan 5, 2005)

Congrats on reaching bra-strap Diva!!!


----------



## AllAboutTheHair (Jan 5, 2005)

See, you are making me want to get a relaxer just so I can go a year without getting a retouch to watch it grow...I have relaxer envy, it goes and it comes...but natural is best for me (sigh).   

Anywho, this is AllAboutYOU, your hair is beautiful, you GROW GUUURRRL!!


----------



## hairlover (Jan 5, 2005)

fantastic hair growth. congrats Diva.!!!!!!!!! you are an inspiration!!!!!!


----------



## AJamericanDiva (Jan 11, 2005)

tryn2growmyhair said:
			
		

> Thanks so much for all the tips! By the way, do you do your braids yourself or where did you go to get them done? I am so scurred or getting braids done, because in the past, my hair has been broken off -- esp. my edges -- by braids. Also, what protective styles, if any, do you use and do you airdry or set your hair to maintain it. Finally, how are you able to stretch out your relaxers for so long? I will be rolling up on 14 weeks soon and I am really, really worried about shedding and breakage.



Out of the 5 times I got braids from March 2003 to present, I've done 3 of them myself... this includes these that I'm sporting now. Broken edges and not being sure that ALL of my hair was in the braids was one of the reasons I went back to doing it myself. No one will love and care for my hair better than me. That's for sure. I put braid pics in the LHCF gallery. As far as protective styling goes, I do braids from time to time. When not in braids, then I do loose buns or any style that will allow me to haved my ends confined within my hair, protected from the elements. I keep the hair lubed, especially the ends. I know if I can maintain the ends, I'll accumulate length. When I wash my hair, I airdry... even if the hair is put into 1-5 loosely braided plaits. See pic that's in my album that says one plait braidout. The further I go post relaxer, the NAPPIER I get and I don't wear my hair down. I'll comb it once a week. The key is to be able to control the two textures. I don't wear it straight as it's saturated with S-curl and a light oil. I make sure to soften up the new growth. Even in that one plait braidout pic it looks like my hair isn't straightened. I only comb out the roots when the hair is being washed and has a really good moisturizing conditioner on it. Heck! One of my protective styles will be to plait up my hair and then tie my head with a scarf. I make a bun with the scarf and put on one of my Kangols or fedoras and call it a day. I don't work in corporate America, so I can get away with this. When things really get unbearable, I spray my new growth with Better Braids UnBraid spray. It makes the roots soft and easy to detangle. HTH.

I should also add... if you find that you're doing all sort of stuff to stretch your relaxer and it isn't working, then it's better to go ahead and relax rather than risk losing your hair. Every head has its OWN limit. What works for one might not work for another. I've learned this the hard way.


----------



## AJamericanDiva (Jan 11, 2005)

Thanks, Kitty18, KeyLargo, AllAboutTheHair and Hairlover!

As far as having relaxer envy, as you stated, you know natural is best for your hair. What you can do for special events is to get it pressed or flatironed. I'm sure you'll be pleasantly surprised!


----------



## tryn2growmyhair (Jan 11, 2005)

AJamericanDiva said:
			
		

> Out of the 5 times I got braids from March 2003 to present, I've done 3 of them myself... this includes these that I'm sporting now. Broken edges and not being sure that ALL of my hair was in the braids was one of the reasons I went back to doing it myself. No one will love and care for my hair better than me. That's for sure. I put braid pics in the LHCF gallery. As far as protective styling goes, I do braids from time to time. When not in braids, then I do loose buns or any style that will allow me to haved my ends confined within my hair, protected from the elements. I keep the hair lubed, especially the ends. I know if I can maintain the ends, I'll accumulate length. When I wash my hair, I airdry... even if the hair is put into 1-5 loosely braided plaits. See pic that's in my album that says one plait braidout. The further I go post relaxer, the NAPPIER I get and I don't wear my hair down. I'll comb it once a week. The key is to be able to control the two textures. I don't wear it straight as it's saturated with S-curl and a light oil. I make sure to soften up the new growth. Even in that one plait braidout pic it looks like my hair isn't straightened. I only comb out the roots when the hair is being washed and has a really good moisturizing conditioner on it. Heck! One of my protective styles will be to plait up my hair and then tie my head with a scarf. I make a bun with the scarf and put on one of my Kangols or fedoras and call it a day. I don't work in corporate America, so I can get away with this. When things really get unbearable, I spray my new growth with Better Braids UnBraid spray. It makes the roots soft and easy to detangle. HTH.
> 
> I should also add... if you find that you're doing all sort of stuff to stretch your relaxer and it isn't working, then it's better to go ahead and relax rather than risk losing your hair. Every head has its OWN limit. What works for one might not work for another. I've learned this the hard way.



Thanks so much for the tip, AJD. I stretched out my relaxer to 14 weeks this time and I will never, EVER do this again. 8 weeks is the limit for me, esp. because I do work in corporate America, so I can't use some of the nifty tricks that others do to extend relaxers. I can put my hair up, but I have to comb it every day or people start looking at me funny, LOL! I worry that extending the relaxer might have defeated all of the work that I have done to grow my hair  . 

How did you learn to braid hair, BTW? Your hair always looks superneat.


----------



## AJamericanDiva (Jan 11, 2005)

You made it to 14 weeks. At what point did it become unbearable and you start seeing breakage?... 10 weeks? 12 weeks? Who relaxes your hair? Stretching the relaxer FOR ME, serves to ensure there is less room for overprocessing because there's an adequate amount of new growth. My hairdresser has been "disappearing" to the Dominican Republic for long periods of times, hence that contributed to the wait. Matter of fact, I couldn't wait any longer this relaxer and went to someone else. Although the last relaxer pics look good, it wasn't without a lot of aggravation... i.e. matted head of hair once they neutralized my hair and was ready to set, among other things that'll get my blood to boiling if I bring it back up again. You better believe that I'll probably be one of those that self-relax.

I learned to braid from Robin's video on www.growafrohairlong.com.


----------



## AJamericanDiva (Jan 11, 2005)

I still have people PMing me asking if I had long hair as a child. People! I had short, dry, nappy hair as a baby. I know it's hard to undo all the many years of brainwashing, but we CAN grow our hair long. I've attached a baby photo below and added more to the Picturetrail album. The link is below where it says Transitioning album. Go to My First Album or something like that. I don't think I'm adding anymore stuff to the yahoo album.


----------



## onepraying (Jan 11, 2005)

tryn2growmyhair said:
			
		

> Thanks so much for the tip, AJD. I stretched out my relaxer to 14 weeks this time and I will never, EVER do this again. 8 weeks is the limit for me, esp. because I do work in corporate America, so I can't use some of the nifty tricks that others do to extend relaxers. I can put my hair up, but I have to comb it every day or people start looking at me funny, LOL! I worry that extending the relaxer might have defeated all of the work that I have done to grow my hair  .
> 
> How did you learn to braid hair, BTW? Your hair always looks superneat.



Have you considered rollersets?  They really help me in my stretching.  Check out My Rollerset.  I'm not sure how many weeks I am here....maybe about 10 or 11 weeks. 

There is also a pic of my hair at 13 weeks post!  You can't hardly tell.  It's in my How to section.  

~op~


----------



## tryn2growmyhair (Jan 11, 2005)

onepraying said:
			
		

> Have you considered rollersets?  They really help me in my stretching.  Check out My Rollerset.  I'm not sure how many weeks I am here....maybe about 10 or 11 weeks.
> 
> There is also a pic of my hair at 13 weeks post!  You can't hardly tell.  It's in my How to section.
> 
> ~op~



Rollersets make my hair break even more. They really abused my fragile hairline and lead to a shower of hair coming out during the week. I think that I will stick to airdrying with oils and creams and relaxing ever 8 weeks and see how that works.


----------



## onepraying (Jan 11, 2005)

tryn2growmyhair said:
			
		

> Rollersets make my hair break even more. They really abused my fragile hairline and lead to a shower of hair coming out during the week. I think that I will stick to airdrying with oils and creams and relaxing ever 8 weeks and see how that works.




Were you really wanting to stretch your relaxers?  If so, I'm sorry that it was unsuccessful for you.   We'll pray that you get an abudance of growth during those 8 weeks then.

HHG-

~op~


----------



## AJamericanDiva (Jan 11, 2005)

tryn2growmyhair said:
			
		

> Rollersets make my hair break even more. They really abused my fragile hairline and lead to a shower of hair coming out during the week. I think that I will stick to airdrying with oils and creams and relaxing ever 8 weeks and see how that works.



Stick with what works for you. One of my hair inspirations, "Jane Doe" (see My Photos- Hair Inspirations) relaxes every 8 weeks and has no problems. She said she starts to get breakage if she goes past that, so you should be OK as well... just as long as you're not overlapping on the relaxed bits!  Stretching out the relaxers don't speed up the rate of growth, only lessens the chance of having setbacks from chemical mishaps.....


----------



## tryn2growmyhair (Jan 11, 2005)

Thanks AJD and Onepraying. 

Yes, One, I tried to stretch to 14 weeks and I am now experiencing breakage. My hair is difficult to comb and I have been trying not to comb it too often until my relaxer. It is also matted at the roots. Never, ever again .

AJD, thanks for your words of support. Yes, I will be sticking to 8 weeks. Jane Doe's hair is gorgeous? Is she a type 4? Is she mixed? What tips did she share with you about how she got her hair that long? Its beyootiful. Do tell, girl.


----------



## tuffCOOKiE (Jan 31, 2005)

How do you feel about CON washes?  I think I'm gonna try it out for a month to see whats good.  There are plenty of shampoos that are mild and i DO put a lot of oils in my hair but i still feel that after a wash its too dry.  I do roller set every wash though... could that be the cause of my dryness?  I feel that it'd be dryer if i left it to air dry..


----------



## AJamericanDiva (Feb 2, 2005)

tryn2growmyhair said:
			
		

> Thanks AJD and Onepraying.
> 
> Yes, One, I tried to stretch to 14 weeks and I am now experiencing breakage. My hair is difficult to comb and I have been trying not to comb it too often until my relaxer. It is also matted at the roots. Never, ever again .
> 
> AJD, thanks for your words of support. Yes, I will be sticking to 8 weeks. Jane Doe's hair is gorgeous? Is she a type 4? Is she mixed? What tips did she share with you about how she got her hair that long? Its beyootiful. Do tell, girl.



To be quite honest with you, I never even asked "Jane" her hair type. I'd have to explain it all to her as she's not into the hair thing like I am. However, she did say that her hair never grew past shoulder length until she started frequenting Dominican salons on a weekly basis for the wash and sets and relaxers. Heck! She asks me for tips! "What, asking me for tips?" Hey! I guess it's about maintenance now....


----------



## AJamericanDiva (Feb 3, 2005)

tuffCOOKiE said:
			
		

> How do you feel about CON washes?  I think I'm gonna try it out for a month to see whats good.  There are plenty of shampoos that are mild and i DO put a lot of oils in my hair but i still feel that after a wash its too dry.  I do roller set every wash though... could that be the cause of my dryness?  I feel that it'd be dryer if i left it to air dry..



Hey, Gurl!
I find that when I am really a good many weeks away from my last relaxer, I manipulate my hair less as I have two different textures to deal with. What are you using as a moisurizer? Do realize that oil and moisture are two different things. I moisturize my hair with SCurl and then seal in the moisture with a light oil. This is very crucial with it being so cold here in NYC. What products are you using in your hair currently.... also what's your regimen?


----------



## lkg4healthyhair (Feb 3, 2005)

AJamerican, I too am having post pardom shedding.It has gotten better since using nexxus keraphix weekly but my edges are just horrible. they are very thin. Since you had the same problem...what did you do to bring them back. They look great in your last photos.

Your hair growth  is amazing. I had braids during my pregancy and my new growth was great and the new texture was good also. When I took them out I finally hit past my shoulder. I was thinking about putting them back in for the next 3 months but I am afraid it will make my hair line worse.


----------



## lkg4healthyhair (Feb 3, 2005)

AJamerican, I too am having post pardom shedding.

It has gotten better since using nexxus keraphix weekly but my edges are  very thin. Since you had the same problem...what did you do to bring them back? They look great in your last photos.

Your hair growth  is amazing. 

I had braids during my pregancy and my new growth was great. When I took them out I finally hit past my shoulder. I was thinking about putting them back in for the next 3 months but I am afraid it will make my hair line worse.


----------



## AJamericanDiva (Feb 3, 2005)

Hey Gurl... I take it you have a somewhat new baby as you're complaining about postpartum shedding, so let me say, "Congrats!" I wanted to do a back to back braid-a-thon, but when I saw my hairline after I took out my 1st set of postpartum braids, I figured it was best to give it a rest. Leaving it alone was the best remedy. I didn't put any unnecessary pressure on it and gave it a lot of TLC. I believe it was July/August when I took out those braids. I put in my own braids just January, if I remember correctly. I was sure to braid gingerly around the hairline with no tension pulling on it whatsoever. It will grow back in. Just give it time. Take a break from the braids if it's going to result in tension along your hairline. Try a different protective style. I know I didn't wear my hair back for some time. I preferred hairstyles that swooped down across my big ole' forehead. See the album.


----------



## lkg4healthyhair (Feb 3, 2005)

Thanks AJ...yes my baby is 3 1/2 months. I just read that the shedding may stop around 4-6 mths after....   

I am now wearing my hair in a very loose bun on the top every day. I think I will hold off on the braids and see how it goes going back to the salon weekly.

Thanks


----------



## hottopic (Feb 19, 2005)

I have to bump this one....need encouragement.


----------



## Shatani (Feb 19, 2005)

girl, i must have sent you a vibe, cuz i sure needed this thread right now!!!!   im thinking about putting some extensions in my hair tomorrow....


----------



## hottopic (Feb 19, 2005)

Shatani said:
			
		

> girl, i must have sent you a vibe, cuz i sure needed this thread right now!!!!   im thinking about putting some extensions in my hair tomorrow....



I am doing the same thing


----------



## Shatani (Feb 21, 2005)

hottopic said:
			
		

> I am doing the same thing


did you do it??  i did mine yesterday....nothin fancy, relatively big braids in the back and cornrows in the front...looks pretty good! 

how did yours turn out?


----------



## hottopic (Feb 21, 2005)

Shatani said:
			
		

> did you do it??  i did mine yesterday....nothin fancy, relatively big braids in the back and cornrows in the front...looks pretty good!
> 
> how did yours turn out?




I did mines myself..The girl did not come through....But it came out really good. I am shocked....


----------



## AJamericanDiva (Feb 22, 2005)

I wanna see pics!!!  I'm trying to take out my braids, but it's trying with the baby constantly seeking my attention.  I find I definitely lose less hair when I braid it myself! Like I said...no one will love your hair more than you.


----------



## tryn2growmyhair (Feb 22, 2005)

AJamericanDiva said:
			
		

> no one will love your hair more than you.


AJD, I could not agree with you more on this. how did you learn how to braid your own hair again? I think that I would most like to learn how to do cornrows, so I could do a healthier version of the cornrows that Susan Taylor of Essence wears.


----------



## GinnyP (Feb 22, 2005)

AJD:  Wow! your hair is beautiful, thanks


----------



## AJamericanDiva (May 24, 2005)

Bumping for my 4a/4bs who need encouragement. My regimen is in my journal.


----------



## MonaLisa (May 24, 2005)

*ALERT...ALERT...ALERT...ALERT...DIVA SIGHTING...ALERT...ALERT...ALERT...ALERT..DIVA SIGHTING....*

:notworthy :notworthy :notworthy


----------



## AJamericanDiva (May 24, 2005)

MonaLisa said:
			
		

> *ALERT...ALERT...ALERT...ALERT...DIVA SIGHTING...ALERT...ALERT...ALERT...ALERT..DIVA SIGHTING....*
> 
> :notworthy :notworthy :notworthy



  Trying to tiptoe outta thread


----------



## MissYocairis (May 24, 2005)

*Re: Discouraged 4a/4bs... this thread\'s for you!!!*

Your hair is so very pretty, AJ, and thank you for sharing.  I have been debating on braids for months.  On one hand, I am not sure which kind to get and I don't want to make any more mistakes with my hair.  What kind of braids are you growing your hair out with?  And, also, are you having a stylist braid or do you do it yourself?


----------



## andreab (May 25, 2005)

I love your style AJ you are the bomb.

Really great to see how you progressed.  I just joined and had a baby two months ago.  I lost some hair to breakage during the first months.  I want to try and get my hair a bit healther with vitiams and regular conditions with a good regime before I go to braids.   When I was pregnant with my first child my hair was so fragile when I took the braids out.  

I am going to follow your example.

Thanks,


----------



## sweetpeadst (May 25, 2005)

You are my new inspiration!!!! I would love to get your same results but I really don't want to get braids!! Not to knock your beloved braids but I can't take them down I get restless! I think I will do sew-in in place of your braids. I will also have to work my way up to relaxing every 4 months!! If I could do that I will have some hair like you?????


----------



## BMoreFlyy (May 25, 2005)

*Re: Discouraged 4a/4bs... this thread\'s for you!!!*

Party ovah here! I'm so happy for you.  This gave me a little extra boost today


----------



## vikkisecret (May 25, 2005)

*Re: Discouraged 4a/4bs... this thread\'s for you!!!*

I am in awe at how beautiful and healthy your hair is.I can only hope that I can reach your length one day( hopefully before I get married). I am not a big fan of braids but I will have t figure what works best for me and my hair. When I finally do reach my goal i will be elated at the success, time, and effort it took for me to get there. You are truly a LHCF hair inspiration.


----------



## AJamericanDiva (May 29, 2005)

*Re: Discouraged 4a/4bs... this thread\'s for you!!!*

Thanks so much for your compliments!  Basically I braided my hair myself three times and  two other times had someone else do it. So from I started my hair journey in March 2003 to present, I've only had braids 5 times, only worn for no more than 2 months. On those occasions, I had box braids. I don't like small braids, so I got them no smaller than pencil sized with synthetic hair. I'm contemplating cornrows as I have no patience to put the braids in and take them out. This last time that I did them myself was sheer torture with the constant distractions of the baby!!!



			
				CantBeCopied said:
			
		

> Your hair is so very pretty, AJ, and thank you for sharing.  I have been debating on braids for months.  On one hand, I am not sure which kind to get and I don't want to make any more mistakes with my hair.  What kind of braids are you growing your hair out with?  And, also, are you having a stylist braid or do you do it yourself?


----------



## AJamericanDiva (May 29, 2005)

Aww thanks, Girl!  Congrats on the birth of your baby. Time will fly by without you even realizing it. I can't believe my son is already past the one year mark. If you find that your hair is too fragile for the braids at this time, don't push it. Listen to your hair. Find another non-damaging protective style that your hair can handle. If you're having breakage, then you may need to do some protein treatments followed by a moisturizing conditioner. Are you really having breakage or is it shedding? Shedding involves loss of the whole strand as opposed to breakage where you see short broken bit of hair here and there.... Post partum shedding is what we women sometimes go through after having a baby. During pregnancy, the hormones in our body usually cause us to shed very little hair during pregnancy. When we see the excess hair shed a few months after pregnancy, it's the hair that we didn't shed during pregnancy. It's disheartening nonetheless to see when it's falling out though. I couldn't take it... thus the braids.



			
				andreab said:
			
		

> I love your style AJ you are the bomb.
> 
> Really great to see how you progressed.  I just joined and had a baby two months ago.  I lost some hair to breakage during the first months.  I want to try and get my hair a bit healther with vitiams and regular conditions with a good regime before I go to braids.   When I was pregnant with my first child my hair was so fragile when I took the braids out.
> 
> ...


----------



## AJamericanDiva (May 29, 2005)

Everyone seem to think I'm hooked on braids. I've only worn them 5 times from March 2003 to present. If you check out my daugther's album, I've grown her hair out without any braids. I think what's worked for me is keeping hair moisturized, the lack of heat usage and protective styling.



			
				sweetpeadst said:
			
		

> You are my new inspiration!!!! I would love to get your same results but I really don't want to get braids!! Not to knock your beloved braids but I can't take them down I get restless! I think I will do sew-in in place of your braids. I will also have to work my way up to relaxing every 4 months!! If I could do that I will have some hair like you?????


----------



## AJamericanDiva (May 29, 2005)

*Re: Discouraged 4a/4bs... this thread\'s for you!!!*

Grow Girl, Grow!!! 



			
				MsCrystal said:
			
		

> Party ovah here! I'm so happy for you.  This gave me a little extra boost today


----------



## AJamericanDiva (May 29, 2005)

*Re: Discouraged 4a/4bs... this thread\'s for you!!!*

Thanks, Girl!  I never thought my hair length would come soon enough. All it takes is time and patience. My hair has never been this length before in my life. People who know me and actually get to see me with my hair down (as I rarely wear it down) are in a state of shock. "Where'd all that hair come from??!?!!!!" I'm most tickled at those who've always had hair longer than mine throughout my life and now mine is much longer than theirs. They think I've discovered some "secret potion". Don't worry! It'll come.



			
				vikkisecret said:
			
		

> I am in awe at how beautiful and healthy your hair is.I can only hope that I can reach your length one day( hopefully before I get married). I am not a big fan of braids but I will have t figure what works best for me and my hair. When I finally do reach my goal i will be elated at the success, time, and effort it took for me to get there. You are truly a LHCF hair inspiration.


----------



## angellazette (Nov 13, 2005)

another bump


----------



## morehairplease (Nov 13, 2005)

thanks for bumping angellazette !


----------



## AJamericanDiva (Nov 14, 2005)

Get on it, Girl!!!!!


----------



## Blossssom (Nov 14, 2005)

Your hair is awesome and so is your complexion 

I'm still working on getting pictures posted.  I went to lunch with a friend last week and I had my camera and everything.

I chickened out... "Why?" you ask?  I felt "funny".  Embarrassed; maybe dumb; concerned with what he would think of me asking to have pics of my hair taken and WHY?

I don't know... I may have to ask a complete stranger.  At least if they look at me funny wondering why I'm taking pictures of my hair, I won't have to see the curiosity in their eyes ever again.


----------



## Healthb4Length (Nov 14, 2005)

This thread always encourages me! Makes me feel so much better when I get impatient or experience a set back!


----------



## AnjelLuvs (Nov 14, 2005)

*Thank godness I seen this thread, I was about to lose it... I have been encouraged by this thread to take better care of my hair... I have been so lazy nowadays, and wondering why my hair is thinning out, and knowing the cause but not caring... Now, I see what patience can get you... Now to decide on doing my own perms... to save money to buy more products... *


----------



## Keen (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: Discouraged 4a/4bs... this thread\'s for you!!!*



			
				AJamericanDiva said:
			
		

> Thanks, Girl!  I never thought my hair length would come soon enough. All it takes is time and patience. My hair has never been this length before in my life. People who know me and actually get to see me with my hair down (as I rarely wear it down) are in a state of shock. "Where'd all that hair come from??!?!!!!" I'm most tickled at those who've always had hair longer than mine throughout my life and now mine is much longer than theirs. They think I've discovered some "secret potion". Don't worry! It'll come.



My hair is not even as long as yours, my family had to feel it to make sure it is not a weave. I can't wait to see their face after my 5 months stretch. They all want long hair but not willing to put in the effort. One of my sisters is finally caving in and take better care of her hair. She is now using weave as protective style instead of just for styling. 

Diva, I so admire your hair.


----------



## rai (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: Discouraged 4a/4bs... this thread\'s for you!!!*

Diva, how long did it take you to go from shoulder length to armpit, and from APL to BSL? Also, what is your average growth rate per month?


Blosssom, does your camera have a timer on it? Maybe you can set it and take pictures that way?


----------



## Country gal (Jan 30, 2006)

Bumping for encouragement.


----------



## ~*~ShopAholic~*~ (Jan 30, 2006)

*This is definately a good post, and very incouraging.  *


----------



## gradygirl (Jan 30, 2006)

Great and encouraging story. Keep on keeping on.


----------



## naturaline (Jan 30, 2006)

*Re: Discouraged 4a/4bs... this thread\'s for you!!!*



			
				ccd said:
			
		

> WHOA!!!!That is wonderful!!!!!!! Congrats on yout hair, length and health! it looks really strong!!!!



yeah... ditto!


----------



## beyondcute (Jan 30, 2006)

*Re: Discouraged 4a/4bs... this thread\'s for you!!!*

DAMN! Im so glad Im still on C&G! Your hair looks awesome!


----------



## cocoberry10 (Feb 20, 2006)

*Re: Discouraged 4a/4bs... this thread\'s for you!!!*



			
				beyondcute said:
			
		

> DAMN! Im so glad Im still on C&G! Your hair looks awesome!


What's C&G?  

AJ, I keep reading this board.  I am in and out of frustration mode, but looking at you gives me hope!


----------



## Blaque*Angel (Jul 7, 2006)

Bumping for encouragement


----------



## chiprecious (Jul 7, 2006)

THIS IS THE BEST THREAD EVER!!!  I'm sooo glad this thread was posted by Diva since it's soo motivation and soo needed!!!  

I'm a 4b (is there a such thing as a 4Z cause that would be me )   and got dogged out by even family about my hair.  My sis has 4a/3b hair and it is and has always been super long and she doesn't have to do anything special to it.  I on the other had short kinkier hair that my mother couldn't manage because no one else had hair like me.  My grandmother went so far as so say I should have been a boy because of my hair!!!  It's like no one understands because 4b is not that common of a texture, at least for those with a longer length hair.  At 27, I'm finally learned how to take my of my own hair and I feel truly blessed to be have stumbled across you intelligent group of women that truly care about the health of hair and not just how to glue/sew some hair to get the newest style.  

And...maybe now I get get me some hair to at least touch my shoulders!!!  I'm learning it seems I just need a little more moisture in addition to oil and I can't do the same thing to my hair the everyone else does.


----------



## Mystic (Jul 16, 2006)

*Re: Discouraged 4a/4bs... this thread\'s for you!!!*



			
				cocoberry10 said:
			
		

> What's C&G?
> 
> Crown and Glory braid technique.....


----------



## Mystic (Jul 16, 2006)

*Re: Discouraged 4a/4bs... this thread\'s for you!!!*

LondonD you are the poster child for 4a/b hair inspiration.  I am so happy for you and the success you are having with your hair.  I am at the beginning stage of my growth and look forward to seeing tremendous progress as you have.  Congrats!!!!


----------



## SILKE74 (Jul 16, 2006)

Diva girl you are truly an inspiration even though I just joined the forum this month I was already about to give up after seeing everyone elses pics of their beautiful long hair. But now that Ive actually seen your before and after pics I know that I can do it. Thanks for that incredible thread it was a great pick me up!


----------



## AJamericanDiva (Jul 17, 2006)

You don't know how it warms my heart so to know that this thread is still going... still providing motivation to others who may have otherwise given up. I know people have written me inquiring about whether or not I'm still sporting braids. Currently my hair is in cornrows and as not been relaxed since February. My regimen can be found in my journal. I may have to tweak it a little though... I'm running out now, but will try to pop in a little later! Have a blessed day, Ladies!!! Happy growing!!!!!


----------



## Aquamarie (Jul 17, 2006)

Thanks for the inspiration and that little boy in your signature is adorable. Can you have him post his regimen?   Just kidding but he really is a cuttie.


----------



## nicki6 (Aug 17, 2006)

Bumping because this is my fav thread and inspiration is always needed!!


----------



## Trini"T" (Aug 17, 2006)

Aquamarie said:
			
		

> Thanks for the inspiration and that little boy in your signature is adorable. Can you have him post his regimen?  Just kidding but he really is a cuttie.


 I knooow, he's so cute!  Look at his little tummy (awwww) and I'm lovin the hair!


----------



## AJamericanDiva (Aug 17, 2006)

Lil' Papa says to tell you "Thank you!"


----------



## firecracker (Aug 17, 2006)

Off Topic: I miss you gurl.  How are the kids?  Can a sista get some updated pics of the lil man stud muffin that had the tourist chickenhawkin in JA?   How you be?


----------



## Mahalialee4 (Aug 17, 2006)

I have only been getting about 1/8 " !!!!A MONTH FOR YEARS!!! So obviously my scalp was not getting the message of what the average was. Now it is growing faster in some areas but not the same all over. That is discouraging to me but now that I actually can see that there is some growth and I am retaining what I am getting, I am so relieved. I am not a 4b but hey, I have needs too! Like my hair "NEEDS" TO GROW FASTER... so do not give up ladies. I think in some areas, I am getting an inch a month but more like an average overall of 1.2" and that is with the MTG etc.  I am hoping for better months ahead though. Please do not assume that some of us who are not 4b's got length without much struggle frustration and praying...but it will COME LADIES!!!  It took me from 1999-2006 to achieve my growth. That is 7 years!!!! Lord alone knows how long it will take me to get to waistlength!!!!I pray not another 7 years!!!  bonjour


----------



## Cayenne0622 (Aug 17, 2006)

*Re: Discouraged 4a/4bs... this thread\'s for you!!!*



			
				AJamericanDiva said:
			
		

> It seems like every other day a type 4a/4b is posting about how discouraged they are and want to know whether or not they can reach their goals. Seeing is believing.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Thank you so much for this post.  I haven't had a chance to look at anyone's albums this week because I'm firewalled from doing that at work.  Tonight I will finally be home and I will take a look.  I'm going to save this thread so that I don't forget.  Way to go girl.


----------



## Blackbird77 (Aug 17, 2006)

Mahalialee4 said:
			
		

> I have only been getting about 1/8 " !!!!A MONTH FOR YEARS!!! So obviously my scalp was not getting the message of what the average was. Now it is growing faster in some areas but not the same all over. That is discouraging to me but now that I actually can see that there is some growth and I am retaining what I am getting, I am so relieved. I am not a 4b but hey, I have needs too! Like my hair "NEEDS" TO GROW FASTER... so do not give up ladies. I think in some areas, I am getting an inch a month but more like an average overall of 1.2" and that is with the MTG etc. I am hoping for better months ahead though. Please do not assume that some of us who are not 4b's got length without much struggle frustration and praying...but it will COME LADIES!!! *It took me from 1999-2006 to achieve my growth. That is 7 years!!!! Lord alone knows how long it will take me to get to waistlength!!!!I pray not another 7 years!!! *bonjour


 
Chile, you sound just like me!!!


----------



## missnurselady (Aug 17, 2006)

thanks for the encouragement. I'm trying to keep my hair braided until july of 07 wish me luck


----------



## SpiritJunkie (Oct 15, 2006)

After sitting here for the last 1/2 hour reading this when i need to be getting ready for my cousin's wedding i had to post a comment.

You ladies are really a true inspiration. I do get discourage at times but reading this threard you really give me hope.

I was just looking at your daughter's hair and it's just simply gorgeous!! 

I am new to this and patience is key for me...hopefully this time next year and can be here giving tips too.

Thanks so much!!!


----------



## AtlantaJJ (Oct 15, 2006)

This is a fantstic thread, I will keep it on my list and read often for encouragement!!


----------



## Cayenne0622 (Oct 15, 2006)

*Re: Discouraged 4a/4bs... this thread\'s for you!!!*



			
				AJamericanDiva said:
			
		

> It seems like every other day a type 4a/4b is posting about how discouraged they are and want to know whether or not they can reach their goals. Seeing is believing.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
I wish I was interested in having long hair and knew about this board in 2004.  Today I would have BSL.  Anyway, I was loving my jazzy short do at the time.  I love what you said above about God's word.  You are absolutely correct.  God cannot lie and he cannot break His word.  If you read his word and you pray on it and remind him of it, He will answer.  GO GIRL!  Thanks for bumping this to 2006 because shedding has been a dream killer for a lot of us lately.


----------



## MonaLisa (Oct 15, 2006)

_*This thread reaaaaaaaaaallly needs to be a STICKY, so folks don't have to go digging when they need some encouragement.*_

_*It is STICKY worthy...I'm sure I'm not alone in that sentiment...*_


----------



## AtlantaJJ (Oct 15, 2006)

I vote sticky too !!


----------



## gloomgeisha (Oct 15, 2006)

Here here for making this a sticky!


----------



## gloomgeisha (Oct 15, 2006)

bumping for extra sticky votes-


----------



## PoeticJustice (Oct 15, 2006)

I vote sticky....  pretty please!


----------



## Aveena (Oct 15, 2006)

ditto...to everything


----------



## cocoberry10 (Oct 16, 2006)

I definitely vote sticky...but you can also subscribe to this thread and then it's easy to find.  But, I definitely hope it becomes sticky!


----------



## AJamericanDiva (Oct 16, 2006)

I'm so happy this thread is going strong. I need my _own_ encouragement.


----------



## Miss*Tress (Oct 16, 2006)

Subscribe to this thread 

Another vote for sticky too. A couple of those sticky threads are outdated anyway so it's time to replace them.


----------



## NessaNessa (Oct 16, 2006)

I vote 'Yea'


----------



## esoterica (Dec 17, 2006)

*****bump*****


----------



## nicki6 (Mar 30, 2007)

Bumping this for any ladies that may be discouraged:wink2:


----------



## SSBD (Mar 30, 2007)

i vote yes too


----------



## AJamericanDiva (Apr 1, 2007)

Wow! This thread is almost 3 years old!!!


----------



## ~*~ShopAholic~*~ (Apr 1, 2007)

Hey girl where have ya been, off to stalk your album hope it;s updated. 


			
				AJamericanDiva said:
			
		

> Wow! This thread is almost 3 years old!!!


----------



## soonergirl (Apr 7, 2007)

Love, love, love this thread!! U are such an inspiration diva!!! Keep us posted on your progress!!! Whenever I get discouraged I look at this thread!!


----------



## AJamericanDiva (Apr 10, 2007)

I've resumed flying so I've been busy, busy, busy! I've had a setback or two  , but I'm still tryna stay on the bandwagon.  I'm long overdue for a touchup. I'll let you know how it goes and post pics. I'm not supposed to do any trimming, but she didn't trim it properly the last time when I got my last relaxer sometime in December. I'm in the bootcamp challenge, so I'm not allowed to trim. We'll see. Fingers crossed.


----------



## MamaBraidedIt (Apr 10, 2007)

AJamericanDiva said:
			
		

> I've resumed flying so I've been busy, busy, busy! I had a setback or two  , but I'm still tryna stay on the bandwagon. I'm long overdue for a touchup. I'll let you know how it goes and post pics. I'm not supposed to do any trimming, but she didn't trim it properly the last time when I got my last relaxer sometime in December. I'm in the bootcamp challenge, so I'm not allowed to trim. We'll see. Fingers crossed.


 
Hey you! This thread was really, really inspiring. Glad you are back!


----------



## AJamericanDiva (Apr 10, 2007)

Here's one for all my sisters here at LHCF...


----------



## gloomgeisha (Apr 25, 2007)

BUMPING for Cecepassion


----------



## dillard (May 14, 2007)

Wow, how awesome is this thread??!!? I just read all 34 pages of it and I feel so inspired . I'm a LONG ways away from BSL (the longest part is at the nape of my neck now) and I didn't even have that as a goal because I just thought it wasn't a possibility for me. But now I'm thinking, why not, I'll just reach for the "impossible" and see what happens...

I'm a little concerned about how to style since I just don't really like how braids look or feel on me and it's too short to really do most protective styles I see on here... any ideas??

And JDiva, I was also known as "de pickey head gal"  so maybe there is hope for me too, i thought I was looking at my own baby pics for a second.


----------



## AJamericanDiva (May 17, 2007)

Ha! ha! ha! haaaaaa! Hey Girl! I keep telling people that they don't have to do braids.... I think right now, the key is to keep the hair well moisturized and protected as much as possible. If you can't do a bun or some other style that keeps the ends protected and you fiddling with your hair to a minimum, then be sure that you aren't blowdrying, flatironing or using excessive heat. Do wash and sets until you are able to do buns or some form of protective styling. Keep cotton away from your head. Only allow silky fabrics to come in contact with your hair... either tie your head at night with a silky "tie head" as we yawdies call it, or use a silky pillow case. If you try to comb your hair and hear "crackle", stop and moisturize then proceed to comb. LOL!


----------



## lovenharmony (May 18, 2007)

Those pics are truly inspirational!! Thanks


----------



## Healthb4Length (May 18, 2007)

AJamericanDiva said:
			
		

> Ha! ha! ha! haaaaaa! Hey Girl! I keep telling people that they don't have to do braids.... I think right now, the key is to keep the hair well moisturized and protected as much as possible. If you can't do a bun or some other style that keeps the ends protected and you fiddling with your hair to a minimum, then be sure that you aren't blowdrying, flatironing or using excessive heat. Do wash and sets until you are able to do buns or some form of protective styling. Keep cotton away from your head. Only allow silky fabrics to come in contact with your hair... *either tie your head at night with a silky "tie head" as we yawdies call it, or use a silky pillow case.* If you try to comb your hair and hear "crackle", stop and moisturize then proceed to comb. LOL!


 

Wha happen Yardie?!! You kno mi use mi tie head every night and mi have mi silk pillow too fi backup!  Long time no see, a way u deh! Mi like you updates, very inspirational. I've been using your tips for braid success especially the diluted deep treatment (this works well) I use a rinse and my braids are soft soft soft! Take care !


----------



## wheezy807 (May 20, 2007)

dillard said:
			
		

> Wow, how awesome is this thread??!!? I just read all 36 pages of it and I feel so inspired . I'm a LONG ways away from BSL (the longest part is at the nape of my neck now) and I didn't even have that as a goal because I just thought it wasn't a possibility for me. But now I'm thinking, why not, I'll just reach for the "impossible" and see what happens...
> 
> I'm a little concerned about how to style since I just don't really like how braids look or feel on me and it's too short to really do most protective styles I see on here... any ideas??
> 
> And JDiva, I was also known as "de pickey head gal"  so maybe there is hope for me too, i thought I was looking at my own baby pics for a second.


 
dontspeakdefeat has a tutorial on how to make a bun with shorter hair such as yourself. Stop by and check it out. HTH


----------



## Sirens_Song (May 20, 2007)

I remember when I first read this thread years ago. I almost passed out and I STILL love looking at the pictures to this day. Inspirational!!!!


----------



## MzWill (May 20, 2007)

Diva,

You've come a long way like those slim @$$ cigarettes from Virginia!
Thanks for inspiring me & giving me the kick in the pants I needed to stay focused and committed to my goals.


----------



## dillard (May 22, 2007)

AJamericanDiva said:
			
		

> Ha! ha! ha! haaaaaa! Hey Girl! I keep telling people that they don't have to do braids.... I think right now, the key is to keep the hair well moisturized and protected as much as possible. If you can't do a bun or some other style that keeps the ends protected and you fiddling with your hair to a minimum, then be sure that you aren't blowdrying, flatironing or using excessive heat. Do wash and sets until you are able to do buns or some form of protective styling. Keep cotton away from your head. Only allow silky fabrics to come in contact with your hair... either tie your head at night with a silky "tie head" as we yawdies call it, or use a silky pillow case. If you try to comb your hair and hear "crackle", stop and moisturize then proceed to comb. LOL!



awright...mi have mi tie head an mi moisturizing sinting dem... mi a go just do di wash an set ting fi now. dat mek it man, tanks!! likkle more.  

*wheezy807* i'll check out the link, thanks!!!


----------



## Shima01 (May 23, 2007)

Well said A jamaraican diva! A consistent healthy hair care regimen is what's going to do the trick. I personally, chose the Protective Styling route to grow my hair waistlength and to keep it healthy. But there's more to growing our hair than just keeping it hidden in buns, and head scarves. For example, if you use protective styles but don't moisturize, you're defeating yourself. If you sleep in satin head wraps but proceed to rake hair combs and brushes through your head, you're defeating yourself. And if you are _inconsistent _with a healthy regimen, meaning you're good to your hair one week, but then treat it "however" the next week, you're defeating yourself. I teach my Shima Hair Girls from start to finish how to take care of their hair and send them encouraging messages every week to keep them inspired. And for this reason I wrote my hair book, The Beauty of Textured Hair. Because our hair IS beautiful, but it suffers due to so much misinformation we receive out there. I encourage you LHCF ladies not to give up on your goals, either. I didn't give up on mine and my hair is almost BUTT-LENGTH today. Peace!


----------



## Shima01 (May 23, 2007)

Well said A jamaraican diva! A consistent healthy hair care regimen is what's going to do the trick. I personally, chose the *Protective Styling *route to grow my hair waist length and to keep it healthy. But there's more to growing our hair than just keeping it hidden in buns, and head scarves. For example, if you use *protective styles *but don't moisturize, you're defeating yourself. If you sleep in satin head wraps but proceed to rake hair combs and brushes through your head, you're defeating yourself. And if you are _inconsistent_ with a healthy regimen, meaning you're good to your hair one week, but then treat it "however" the next week, you're defeating yourself. I teach my Shima Hair Girls from start to finish how to take care of their hair and send them encouraging messages every week to keep them inspired. And for this reason I wrote my hair book, The Beauty of Textured Hair. Because our hair IS beautiful, but it suffers due to so much misinformation we receive out there. I encourage you LHCF ladies not to give up on your goals, too. I didn't give up on mine and my hair is almost BUTT-LENGTH today. Peace!


----------



## MonaLisa (Jun 18, 2007)




----------



## hottopic (Jun 18, 2007)

AJamericanDiva ...Is she still here??? She was the 2nd person to gave me hope and made me want to join this board. Before her, I did not know it was possible for a 4a/b to grow their hair long. Then I saw ISIS and SYVLER2. Eww man. But everytime they ask who is your fav, hair divas she is mos def still one of my top 5. My other two faves are DSylla and Dontspeakdefeat. If you ask me my top 6, then SouthernGirlz would be on the list.


----------



## AJamericanDiva (Jun 20, 2007)

MonaLisa said:
			
		

>



Mooooooooo! Look at you! Your hair looks so lovely!


----------



## AJamericanDiva (Jun 20, 2007)

hottopic said:
			
		

> AJamericanDiva ...Is she still here??? She was the 2nd person to gave me hope and made me want to join this board. Before her, I did not know it was possible for a 4a/b to grow their hair long. Then I saw ISIS and SYVLER2. Eww man. But everytime they ask who is your fav, hair divas she is mos def still one of my top 5. My other two faves are DSylla and Dontspeakdefeat. If you ask me my top 6, then SouthernGirlz would be on the list.



Awwwww.....  I've kinda been in lurk mode as I'm back to being a flight attendant now!


----------



## MonaLisa (Jun 21, 2007)

AJamericanDiva said:
			
		

> Mooooooooo! Look at you! Your hair looks so lovely!


 
 _....oh...snaps!  _

*THANK YOU DIVA!!!!*

_*bows down*_

:notworthy :notworthy


----------



## PinkSkates (Jun 21, 2007)

This is a beautiful thread


----------



## soonergirl (Jun 22, 2007)

Yep its one of my favorites!!!!!!


----------



## kandi1280 (Jun 29, 2007)

Bump

I'm having one of those  hair week.  This thread always makes me feel better.   Thanks so much A.J.D!


----------



## natieya (Aug 31, 2007)

I can't see any of AJAMericanDiva's pics.  I wanna see! I need some motivation. My hair isn't behaving right now.


----------



## AtlantaJJ (Sep 3, 2007)

*Re: Discouraged 4a/4bs... this thread\'s for you!!!*



AJamericanDiva said:


> It seems like every other day a type 4a/4b is posting about how discouraged they are and want to know whether or not they can reach their goals. Seeing is believing.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Amen lady, I don't believe there is anything too small in our lives that He would not care for if sought...somewhere in the Bible it says He knows the number of hairs on our heads!! So why whouldn't He add abundance to our number and length if only asked.  Thank you for your post, this gives me hope and direction on how to pray about this !!  Thanks for being / bringing a blessing today.


----------



## cocoberry10 (Sep 14, 2007)

Bumping!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DozenRoses99 (Sep 18, 2007)

Can anyone else see Ajamericandiva's pictures on her website in the links?  I receive the error message that the account is locked for migration.


----------



## the_UnPrettiest_pretty (Sep 18, 2007)

DozenRoses99 said:


> Can anyone else see Ajamericandiva's pictures on her website in the links? I receive the error message that the account is locked for migration.



I had the same problemerplexed


----------



## AJamericanDiva (Sep 20, 2007)

Hey all! Yahoo closed their photo sharing so I had to move my photos. Currently they're at Flickr.com. I don't like the set up and will probably move them again. For now, here are the photos...

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/sets/72157601833837804/
http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/sets/72157601833839854/
http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/sets/72157601839965663/

I kinda got back on the bandwagon. I gotta upload the last relaxer pics that I took the end of August.


----------



## poetist (Sep 20, 2007)

I;ve always loved you and your daughters album. Those were the first albums I saw that made me a true believer. Thanks AJD AND Kayla



AJamericanDiva said:


> Hey all! Yahoo closed their photo sharing so I had to move my photos. Currently they're at Flickr.com. I don't like the set up and will probably move them again. For now, here are the photos...
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/sets/72157601833837804/
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/sets/72157601833839854/
> ...


----------



## bgsix (Sep 20, 2007)

AJamericanDiva said:


> Hey all! Yahoo closed their photo sharing so I had to move my photos. Currently they're at Flickr.com. I don't like the set up and will probably move them again. For now, here are the photos...
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/sets/72157601833837804/
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/sets/72157601833839854/
> ...



AJD!! I just want you to know that this thread has been a tremendous motivation for alot of people.  I always looked forward to your posts when you were more involved with the board. How are your children? What's going on with your daughter's hair?


----------



## scorpian (Sep 20, 2007)

AJamericanDiva said:


> Hey all! Yahoo closed their photo sharing so I had to move my photos. Currently they're at Flickr.com. I don't like the set up and will probably move them again. For now, here are the photos...
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/sets/72157601833837804/
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/sets/72157601833839854/
> ...



Beautiful hair!!! That 10en1 conditioner is the truth!!!!!!! 
Hair like Butta baby


----------



## longhairluva (Sep 20, 2007)

Hello AJD. I am looking for your reggie. Can you point me to it. I love love love love love love love your progress.


----------



## caramelty (Sep 20, 2007)

I needed this thread back in my life b/c I am a bit discouraged.


----------



## SpiritJunkie (Sep 20, 2007)

mos def huge motivator for me.  i know i will get there everytime i see your hair.

patience/determination..and care.

Can not grudge others, god bless us with different things at different times..i'm just working on my glory!!

this thread is the best.


----------



## AJamericanDiva (Sep 21, 2007)

I am having online album issues, but a lot have been asking for an updated pic. Don't hold your breath for incredible growth as I had long since dropped off the bandwagon. I am back on tho'! 

http://picasaweb.google.com/Jamaica...heHairGrowthJourney/photo#5112516477382611314


----------



## AJamericanDiva (Sep 21, 2007)

bumping for another member.


----------



## klb120475 (Sep 21, 2007)

Cool!


----------



## Radianthealth (Sep 21, 2007)

Thanks...anymore updates


----------



## Barbara (Oct 9, 2007)

I agree with Shima01's comments.  Also, moisture rich products used consistently helps keep the hair from drying out.


----------



## nicki6 (Dec 31, 2007)

This is the perfect night to revive this thread. Bumping for anyone that's feel discouraged. Be encouraged!!


----------



## MonaLisa (Dec 31, 2007)

nicki6 said:


> This is the perfect night to revive this thread. Bumping for anyone that's feel discouraged. Be encouraged!!


 

_*Thanks Nick....I was thinking about this thread too...*_
_*Perfect timing!*_


----------



## AvaSpeaks (Jan 1, 2008)

I have a question.

Why is it that ladies of this particular hair texture get discouraged? What is still making us discouraged, despite the progress we are making with our hair?

Is it society's standards of beauty?

Mainstream African American standards of beauty?

Deep lingering feelings that this type of hair doesn't grow?

I mean what is it? I don't see a "Discouraged 3a" hair thread. So why for us?

What are some of you guys thoughts on this.


----------



## dinaaike (Jan 1, 2008)

AvaSpeaks said:


> I have a question.
> 
> Why is it that ladies of this particular hair texture get discouraged? What is still making us discouraged, despite the progress we are making with our hair?
> 
> ...


 
I know there are a lot of people who will have an answer to this question. My answer is simple: people of this particular texture are more commonly discouraged because of the innate frailty of this hair type.

We have become accustomed to seeing people rip through snags and  bleach and blow-dry and perm and dye. They brush every single day and grow hair to their hips because their hair is resilient and seemingly invulnerable.

So we rush through our caretaking and try to "hurry it up" and it can't take that kind of treatment. Though our tresses may seem cottony, they are the true silk of the textures. Treat it gently and it can last you forever. But we are only recently learning how to treat it. Beauticians don't know, the product manufacturers don't know, and professional stylists by and large don't know. _How were we supposed to know_? Who was there to educate us?

Some of the myths are still being dispelled, but the average "4" hair owner still has to combat insufficient information, unavailable *adequate* products, and naysayers everywhere. All this leads to unhealthy hair that breaks because it's very nature--each and every bend and curl--leave its inner layer more exposed than any other type of hair. 

That's why this forum is so important. Information sharing cuts back on a lot of the set backs.


----------



## AvaSpeaks (Jan 1, 2008)

dinaaike said:


> I know there are a lot of people who will have an answer to this question. My answer is simple: people of this particular texture are more commonly discouraged because of the innate frailty of this hair type.
> 
> We have become accustomed to seeing people rip through snags and bleach and blow-dry and perm and dye. They brush every single day and grow hair to their hips because their hair is resilient and seemingly invulnerable.
> 
> ...


 
Very well said!

Happy New Year from the Chi!


----------



## dinaaike (Jan 1, 2008)

Have a Happy Health Hair-growing New Year!


----------



## SleepyJean (Jan 1, 2008)

AvaSpeaks said:


> I have a question.
> 
> Why is it that ladies of this particular hair texture get discouraged? What is still making us discouraged, despite the progress we are making with our hair?
> 
> ...


 
Um...no. I'm not discouraged by my hair texture. I like my texture of my hair relaxed and natural. I'm discouraged at my growth rate, not the texture. Some people may have a problem with their texture, but I don't.

I agree with the person above me. 4a/b hair isn't as strong as people think. It seems like other textures can take much more abuse than ours can.


----------



## AvaSpeaks (Jan 1, 2008)

shorthairforever said:


> Um...no. I'm not discouraged by my hair texture. I like my texture of my hair relaxed and natural. I'm discouraged at my growth rate, not the texture. Some people may have a problem with their texture, but I don't.
> 
> I agree with the person above me. 4a/b hair isn't as strong as people think. It seems like other textures can take much more abuse than ours can.


 
I know, isn't that weird. I mean you would think Type 1 or Type 2 hair would be fragile but it's our hair.

Here's the thing about the growth rate. I think our hair doesn't grow slowly than anybody else's, as a whole. But I do think that our hair breaks just as soon as it grows.

If our hair grows faster than it would break, then alot of us would have alot more visible length.


----------



## MonaLisa (Jan 1, 2008)

*An excerpt from a short article on typing -- *

*What Do the Numbers Mean?*

Obviously different people have different types of hair. These differences aren't just limited to a category as broad as race. Even within certain ethnicities, hair types can range from thinner to thickest, coarsest to softest, and so forth. A numerical system of hair typing was established to simplify these types of hair and to provide more exact definition for the hair type.

The following numbers refer to the amount of curl or wave in a hair. Type 1 hair is always straight. The number 2 indicates a slight wave to a frizzy wave. The number 3 begins the plunge into curly hair and the number 4 indicates extremely kinky hair. 

However, just defining the amount of curl or kink in one's hair isn't enough to provide an exact hair typing. Hence, the letters a, b, and c are used to define the actual thickness of the strand. A types are thinner than b types, who are still less thick and coarse than type c hair. 


*Commonalities between the 4A 4B 3C Hair Type*

The 4a 4b 3c hair type generally indicates some sort of African American hair, meaning that the hair is coarse and tends towards frizziness. 

The 3Cs absorb more water than the type 4, which means the hair will growlonger and somewhat stronger. 

_*Unfortunately, type 4 hair contains less cuticle layers than the other hair numbers, meaning it is difficult to grow long.*_ Type 4 hair is delicate and can break easily, and because of its kinky quality it should never be brushed.


----------



## AfroKink (Jan 1, 2008)

MonaLisa said:


> *An excerpt from a short article on typing -- *
> 
> *What Do the Numbers Mean?*
> 
> ...



huh? The letters are suppose to be strand size?  And it's a common misconception that Black folx have "coarse" hair.  Coarse has to do with strand size/diameter. Black people, in general, least coarse (smallest diameter) hair.  While Asain people, in general, have the most coarse hair.   

That article is saying that Black people (type 4 hair) is coarse (thick stranded) yet it contained less cuticle layers? Isn't that a contradiction? 

Lys


----------



## *Luscious*Locked*Doc (Jan 1, 2008)

MonaLisa said:


> *An excerpt from a short article on typing -- *
> 
> *What Do the Numbers Mean?*
> 
> ...



So true.  I never realized how delicate my hair was until I joined this board...it has always broken and snapped with the slightest manipulation...moreso when I wasn't caring for it properly.   I am not discouraged necessarily by my hair but I get frustrated with the fact that....I feel as though every time I touch it I'm a damaging it somehow by my inadequate knowledge .  For years I thought that washing your hair frequently was damaging so I hardly ever washed at all .  That's what my mother taught me and that's what her mother taught her.  It is only recently since I joined LHCF and started really learning to care for my hair that I have seen it respond.  It's not hopeless to try and grow out this type of hair but it requires a ton of patience.  You have to really understand the needs of your hair and what works best in order to get it to grow and thrive no matter what your hair type, but it certainly isn't made easier by a quality of hair that is much more prone to thinness, dryness, and breakage.  But I'll never give up....I  know that my hair has been healthy and long in the past and that was when I was taking care of it regularly and it can be again .


----------



## SpiritJunkie (Jan 1, 2008)

great thought provoking question.  i am not discouraged at all but lacked the knowledge on how to manage and take care of my hair until i hit this BOARD!  

past bad hair practices made us believe our hair was undesirable, weak & dry but now that we all know better we are seeing LONG AND BEAUTIFUL 4a/4b hair.


----------



## SpiritJunkie (Jan 1, 2008)

great thought provoking question. i am not discouraged at all but lacked the knowledge on how to manage and take care of my hair until i hit this BOARD! 

past bad hair practices made us believe our hair was undesirable, weak & dry but now that we all know better we are seeing LONG AND BEAUTIFUL 4a/4b hair.


----------



## AvaSpeaks (Jan 1, 2008)

MissAlyssa said:


> huh? The letters are suppose to be strand size? And it's a common misconception that Black folx have "coarse" hair. Coarse has to do with strand size/diameter. Black people, in general, least coarse (smallest diameter) hair. While Asain people, in general, have the most coarse hair.
> 
> That article is saying that Black people (type 4 hair) is coarse (thick stranded) yet it contained less cuticle layers? Isn't that a contradiction?
> 
> Lys


 
No it's not really a contradiction. 

Our hair is coarse and so is Asian hair. However, the different is that our hair is kinky or wirly whereas their hair is straight. So they still have the look and feel of straight hair.

See the thing with our hair that I think some people mistake on this board is that our hair is "curly". It's more coily. And the coils tend to be short. Sometimes the coils can be finer or coarser or thinner or thicker. If you have the coils coarser and thicker, then you have what's called kinky hair or the term I hate, "nappy" hair.

Now *I think* AA tends to have a looser variation of the "nappy" hair becaue of the obvious influences in our bloodline. But our hair is still not straight or "curly" overall. If that was the case, then Black women in this country would had never had to use hot combs or worse, relaxers, because their hair would had been straight enough where they felt it was managable.

That's why I always say that sometimes I think alot of us are mislabeling our hair on this board. For example, I don't fit that chart so I don't use it! Omarion the R&B singer, he doesn't fit that chart either. And our hair looks about the same. He (and I) has to be either another letter Type or a weird combination of the existing types (Type 1/Type 2/Type 4) or something like that. 

The chart needs to be revamped!


----------



## dinaaike (Jan 1, 2008)

AvaSpeaks said:


> For example, I don't fit that chart so I don't use it! Omarion the R&B singer, he doesn't fit that chart either. And our hair looks about the same. He (and I) has to be either another letter Type or a weird combination of the existing types *(Type 1/Type 2/Type 4)* or something like that.
> 
> The chart needs to be revamped!


 
1/2/4? Ooh girl, you got some stuff happening in your head! Now that's what I call "mixed" hair!


----------



## AJamericanDiva (Jan 2, 2008)

Hey there... when I wrote this thread waaaaay back when, it was because a lot of people with my type hair 4a/4b were going through periods of discouragement with the rate of which their hair was growing or even the length. Growing up as a child, I never really saw people of my race with my hair type have long hair... it was usually the type 3's. I love my hair! Once I've come to realize the proper way to treat it, I realized that growing it longer wasn't as hard as I thought. It's still presents it's challenges, don't get me wrong, just because it is more fragile. It snaps easily and needs to be handled with kid gloves. We would believe at first glance that it's really strong and "tough", but our strands really need the TLC. I've been going back and forth between lengths. I would have thought I'd have been at waistlength by now... however, setbacks occur. Why? My hair is "fragile" and sometimes rebels against certain things I may do. This results in me having to get a trim to rid myself of my thin ends. That was the purpose of this thread... encouraging people that though it may seem difficult for us to get the longer length, we can... not as a European standard, but simply because we are capable and aspire to achieve longer lengths.

As for the chart, the number actually indicates the amount of curl or wave one has in the hair. I believe the letters deal with the degree of coarseness or even diameter. 

Here's a pic of my last relaxer... The way I see it, I should have been longer by now. It would be easy to be discouraged in that I set a certain goal and have not reached it, but I am reminded by this thread that patience, perserverance and protection will get me where I need to go....











Do you see why it would be easy to be discouraged? My avatar pic was taken November 2004 and I've had to use that as my motivational pic... after I reached that length, I slacked off and took everything for granted... it would get longer, than shorter, then longer, then shorter. Here this pic was taken last week and I look basically almost the same length... all due to negligence. I'm back on the wagon now though.


----------



## nappity (Jan 2, 2008)

AJamericanDiva said:


> Hey there... when I wrote this thread waaaaay back when, it was because a lot of people with my type hair 4a/4b were going through periods of discouragement with the rate of which their hair was growing or even the length. Growing up as a child, I never really saw people of my race with my hair type have long hair... it was usually the type 3's. I love my hair! Once I've come to realize the proper way to treat it, I realized that growing it longer wasn't as hard as I thought. It's still presents it's challenges, don't get me wrong, just because it is more fragile. It snaps easily and needs to be handled with kid gloves. We would believe at first glance that it's really strong and "tough", but our strands really need the TLC. I've been going back and forth between lengths. I would have thought I'd have been at waistlength by now... however, setbacks occur. Why? My hair is "fragile" and sometimes rebels against certain things I may do. This results in me having to get a trim to rid myself of my thin ends. That was the purpose of this thread... encouraging people that though it may seem difficult for us to get the longer length, we can... not as a European standard, but simply because we are capable and aspire to achieve longer lengths.
> 
> As for the chart, the number actually indicates the amount of curl or wave one has in the hair. I believe the letters deal with the degree of coarseness or even diameter.
> 
> ...



As long as you came back so that we can pick your brain!!! 
Your hair is still beautiful.


----------



## AJamericanDiva (Jan 2, 2008)

Awwww....  You know, the funny thing is that the only time you see my hair like this is when it's freshly relaxed. Other than that, I airdry, use S-curl and such that most people think I'm natural... when I show up with my relaxer and hair down 4+ months later, they say jokingly, "You sell out!!! How could you relax/press your hair!!!!" I keep going through this... "It was ALWAYS relaxed... just didn't look that way!"


----------



## cmw45 (Jan 2, 2008)

AJamericanDiva said:


> Awwww....  You know, the funny thing is that the only time you see my hair like this is when it's freshly relaxed. Other than that, I airdry, use S-curl and such that most people think I'm natural... when I show up with my relaxer and hair down 4+ months later, they say jokingly, "You sell out!!! How could you relax/press your hair!!!!" I keep going through this... "It was ALWAYS relaxed... just didn't look that way!"


 
And where have you been Ms.?


----------



## AJamericanDiva (Jan 2, 2008)

cmw45 said:


> And where have you been Ms.?




Right back at you!  Ever since Delta called me back to work, I've been really busy. I've been doing a lot of international trips since summer and it's proven hard to stay on top of the hairboards.... Sigh.... I've noticed so much has changed.


----------



## deeshortesthair (Jan 13, 2008)

AJamericanDiva said:


> Awwww....  You know, the funny thing is that the only time you see my hair like this is when it's freshly relaxed. Other than that, I airdry, use S-curl and such that most people think I'm natural... when I show up with my relaxer and hair down 4+ months later, they say jokingly, "You sell out!!! How could you relax/press your hair!!!!" I keep going through this... "It was ALWAYS relaxed... just didn't look that way!"


i love your baby's hair...gimme gimmeeee!!!he is so cute


----------



## Kurlee (Jan 13, 2008)

AJamericanDiva said:


> Right back at you!  Ever since Delta called me back to work, I've been really busy. I've been doing a lot of international trips since summer and it's proven hard to stay on top of the hairboards.... Sigh.... I've noticed so much has changed.


ur baby is so sweet


----------



## AJamericanDiva (Apr 4, 2008)

Alright, Ladies! By request, here's an update... I know people have been like, "Whatever happened to AJD?"

I am a type 4a/4b... possibly even 4z!!! LOL!
This was taken in 1994... one of at least 2 big chops so you an see my hair in its natural state.




A Relaxer snapshot from over the years...







On the wagon, off the wagon... I'm pushing myself again.... this is the last relaxer shot from December 2007... need a new one now as I'm 4 months post relaxer....




I sure miss the good ole' days... shout out to all the people who were around when I started my journey back in 2003... Allandra, Vev, LondonDiva, Adrienne0914, Faith, Dontspeakdefeat, SweetNicJA, FoxyBronx and TONS of others too numerous to name... hopefully we can all catch up. Maybe a LHCF meet and greet like we used to have back in the day? Why did I not stay on the bandwagon? Surely I would have been waistlength by now!!!


----------



## Platinum (Apr 4, 2008)

This is an excellent thread! Thank you for sharing. Your hair is beautiful. You are an inspiration! Keep us posted on your progress! Subscribing...


----------



## janeemat (Apr 4, 2008)

AJamericanDiva said:


> Alright, Ladies! By request, here's an update... I know people have been like, "Whatever happened to AJD?"
> 
> I am a type 4a/4b... possibly even 4z!!! LOL!
> This was taken in 1994... one of at least 2 big chops so you an see my hair in its natural state.
> ...


 

Good thread and nice hair shots.  How long is your hair?  Are you still relaxing?


----------



## AJamericanDiva (Apr 4, 2008)

Yup! I'm still relaxing... right now I'm 4 months post the last relaxer... SCurl is my friend. It keeps the new growth soft. Most people think I'm natural until I get the next relaxer... then they accuse me of "selling out" when I was relaxed all along. As for the length, December shows the last relaxed length and I've got new growth that needs relaxing. Hopefully I've gained some length.


----------



## Ummalhadiqah (Apr 5, 2008)

Welcome back AJD!! you are my truly my inpiration! I always look at your growth progress and show my freinds. Your hair is beautiful. Please  keep us posted!


----------



## Prettypsych (Apr 5, 2008)

Diva-

your hair is still beautiful...


----------



## AJamericanDiva (Apr 5, 2008)

Awwww... thanks!  Will do!


----------



## Mook's hair (Apr 8, 2008)

Ooo, your hair is lovely. Thanks for the updated pics.

I was just getting ready to PM you. Feeling all dejected with those yahoo pics that are no longer available.


----------



## Radianthealth (Apr 8, 2008)

Great!

Thanks for the update, it is good to see the "lil papa" siggy again 

I think you and Kinikakes take update photos with the same background


----------



## classi123 (Apr 8, 2008)

I am also 4a/4b and get discouraged. Im 5 weeks post and I cant take the new growth and it feels like my hair is breaking and shedding...you are a big inspiration.


----------



## naturalgurl (Apr 8, 2008)

AJamericanDiva said:


> Awwww... thanks!  Will do!


 
AJamericanDiva!!!That little boy in your sig is a CUTIE!!!!!!!!! I didn't cut my sons hair until he was 2 1/2(when he was weaned!!!). If I wouldn't have cut it, it would have been so beautiful now! He's 4, anyway, that was off topic!


----------



## Lioness (Apr 8, 2008)

AJamericanDiva said:


> Hey there... when I wrote this thread waaaaay back when, it was because a lot of people with my type hair 4a/4b were going through periods of discouragement with the rate of which their hair was growing or even the length. Growing up as a child, I never really saw people of my race with my hair type have long hair... it was usually the type 3's. I love my hair! Once I've come to realize the proper way to treat it, I realized that growing it longer wasn't as hard as I thought. It's still presents it's challenges, don't get me wrong, just because it is more fragile. It snaps easily and needs to be handled with kid gloves. We would believe at first glance that it's really strong and "tough", but our strands really need the TLC. I've been going back and forth between lengths. I would have thought I'd have been at waistlength by now... however, setbacks occur. Why? My hair is "fragile" and sometimes rebels against certain things I may do. This results in me having to get a trim to rid myself of my thin ends. That was the purpose of this thread... encouraging people that though it may seem difficult for us to get the longer length, we can... not as a European standard, but simply because we are capable and aspire to achieve longer lengths.
> 
> As for the chart, the number actually indicates the amount of curl or wave one has in the hair. I believe the letters deal with the degree of coarseness or even diameter.
> 
> ...




This is such an inspirational post from you, on many levels. 

I don't type my hair, but from what I've seen/learned from this board, it's 4a/b/3c mixture. I looked at some of my recent hair pics and felt really down as there wasn't a drastic difference from what it looked like a year ago. But like you, I got too comfortable, stopped doing the routine which grew my hair long fast, and paid the consequence- having to cut off about 6 inches in total. Now I'm back on it like whoa! I've gone back to no heat, moisture everyday, vits every day and lo-no manipulation. I am convinced that it is possible to reach my MBL goal by the end of the year. It's threads like these which serve as reminder that very long hair is achievable if we apply ourselves.

Thank you for your encouragement.


----------



## AtlantaJJ (May 2, 2008)

Bumping this great thread for newbies!


----------



## MD_Lady (May 2, 2008)

AJamericanDiva said:


> Hey there... when *I wrote this thread waaaaay back when, it was because a lot of people with my type hair 4a/4b were going through periods of discouragement with the rate of which their hair was growing or even the length.* Growing up as a child, I never really saw people of my race with my hair type have long hair... it was usually the type 3's. I love my hair! *Once I've come to realize the proper way to treat it, I realized that growing it longer wasn't as hard as I thought*. It's still presents it's challenges, don't get me wrong, just because it is more fragile. It snaps easily and needs to be handled with kid gloves. We would believe at first glance that it's really strong and "tough", but our strands really need the TLC. I've been going back and forth between lengths. I would have thought I'd have been at waistlength by now... however, setbacks occur. Why? My hair is "fragile" and sometimes rebels against certain things I may do. This results in me having to get a trim to rid myself of my thin ends. That was the purpose of this thread... encouraging people that though it may seem difficult for us to get the longer length, we can... not as a European standard, but simply because we are capable and aspire to achieve longer lengths...


 
I'm a 4a and I thank you for sharing your experiences. I also thought that women with my hair texture would have a next to impossible time trying to grow "long" hair. You are so right, even though we might have to take special care to promote hair growth/health, it can be done! My hair journey has just begun, so I don't have any dramatic pictures or stories to share. Even though length isn't my ultimate goal, I've been having lots of fun learning how to take better care of my hair make the most of what I have. 

By the way, I'm tickled by the idea of having rebellious :210: hair.  When I started realizing that I would be better off if I worked with instead of against my hair, things started to improve.


----------



## MiWay (Jun 16, 2008)

b u m p i n g


----------



## AJamericanDiva (Jun 17, 2008)

Radianthealth said:


> Great!
> 
> Thanks for the update, it is good to see the "lil papa" siggy again
> 
> I think you and Kinikakes take update photos with the same background



Girl, I swear me and Kinikakes are twins from a different womb or something. I saw her pics and told her the same thing... we both decorate cakes too! LOL!


----------



## AJamericanDiva (Jun 17, 2008)

classi123 said:


> I am also 4a/4b and get discouraged. Im 5 weeks post and I cant take the new growth and it feels like my hair is breaking and shedding...you are a big inspiration.



Girl, the key to stretching is to use a good moisturizer to keep the two different textures in check. I use SCurl... there will come a point where it'll just be plain ole unbearable. It's better to go ahead and relax rather than risk any breakage. There comes a point where my hair says "ENOUGH!" and then I have to relax. I try not to go so long between relaxers now. I've decided to try and not go beyond the 4 months mark. If I had braids, I could probably stretch it longer, but I've not done them in ages.


----------



## AJamericanDiva (Jun 17, 2008)

naturalgurl said:


> AJamericanDiva!!!That little boy in your sig is a CUTIE!!!!!!!!! I didn't cut my sons hair until he was 2 1/2(when he was weaned!!!). If I wouldn't have cut it, it would have been so beautiful now! He's 4, anyway, that was off topic!



Looks like we both have 4 year olds. His father cut it unbeknownst to me a year ago this month. Let's just say he WON'T be doing THAT again. :whipped: I'm growing my boy's hair back out. It would've been so long now. UGH! When it was wet, it was almost down to his waist. My husband claimed it made him look like a girl. WHATEVA! Like I said, he knows better than to do that again now!


----------



## AJamericanDiva (Jun 17, 2008)

MD_Lady said:


> I'm a 4a and I thank you for sharing your experiences. I also thought that women with my hair texture would have a next to impossible time trying to grow "long" hair. You are so right, even though we might have to take special care to promote hair growth/health, it can be done! My hair journey has just begun, so I don't have any dramatic pictures or stories to share. Even though length isn't my ultimate goal, I've been having lots of fun learning how to take better care of my hair make the most of what I have.
> 
> By the way, I'm tickled by the idea of having rebellious :210: hair.  When I started realizing that I would be better off if I worked with instead of against my hair, things started to improve.



Girl, who said we have "rebellious" :210: hair... actually, it's quite obedient in its natural state... it stays just where I put it... doesn't blow in the wind or 'nothin'! LOL!


----------



## AJamericanDiva (Jun 17, 2008)

Lioness said:


> This is such an inspirational post from you, on many levels.
> 
> I don't type my hair, but from what I've seen/learned from this board, it's 4a/b/3c mixture. I looked at some of my recent hair pics and felt really down as there wasn't a drastic difference from what it looked like a year ago. But like you, I got too comfortable, stopped doing the routine which grew my hair long fast, and paid the consequence- having to cut off about 6 inches in total. Now I'm back on it like whoa! I've gone back to no heat, moisture everyday, vits every day and lo-no manipulation. I am convinced that it is possible to reach my MBL goal by the end of the year. It's threads like these which serve as reminder that very long hair is achievable if we apply ourselves.
> 
> Thank you for your encouragement.



Guuuurl, you see some 3c up in MY head???


----------



## NappFrizz83 (Jun 23, 2008)

a bunch of my natural inspirations have relaxed/ texlaxed their hair and im not going to lie it made me think about doing it too. One of these people was the whole reason i went natural!! but i dont think i will ever go back to relaxers..my hair was disgusting (chemical burns,thin ends, and all that other stuff) a little part of me wanted to start with relaxed hair and see how much long hair i could grow since there are so many relaxed heads with beautiful healthy hair  but im not into having two dramatically differrent textures(trying to blend and trying to keep up with relaxers) but thats just me personally. i dont do well with chemicals period so i try to clean with stuff like baking soda because i will get SICK if i'm certain chemicals...so i am going to stay where i am and live with the hair that comes out of my scalp (no dye, no relaxers)


----------



## LovinLocks (Jul 17, 2008)

I don't know what "type" I am.  Guess I'd better get to researching.  A hairdresser once called my hair, "Mexican Baby Hair"  ????


----------



## cocoberry10 (Jul 17, 2008)

This thread still inspires me AJAmericanDiva! Thank you so much! And your little baby is too cute!


----------



## Kay.Dee (Nov 15, 2008)

bumping
I've been feeling discouraged lately
I don't even want to relax,  I just don't feel like having hair anymore.


----------



## shortee (Nov 15, 2008)

Kay.dee: I feel the same way, I just got a relaxer and a cut. When I looked @ my hair the next day I wanted to cry!!!!! I have a huge bald spot in the front of my head and all my hair dresser could say was it will grow back. And all I need 2 do is get a relaxer every 8 weeks. Does that make sence? No so I'm ganna wait 2 months and get my next relaxer. Being 4b is really hard I feel at times but it will get better hopefully.


----------



## RecipeBABY (Nov 16, 2008)

lets be real.. i been spreading the word.. 4a/b hair is extremely difficult to deal with, knots, combing creating damage, etc we ALL know how our 4a/b hair works.. i was so dead serious about no chemical relaxers and being natural, and that making me feel so strong and proud.. like seriously but after 6yrs of ups and downs, i fail into a down febuary of 08.. 

i actually decided to rock my hair to give it a break from braids and sew in and take care of it, let me tell you i cried plenty of nights, i started to hate my own hair.. it was a constant battle. so i started thinking about relaxing it but i just couldnt allow my hair to be bone striaght.. lets face it the thick, bushy afro and seeing how long your hair is after a press out was inspiring, but it was a short term feeling AS SOON AS SOME DAM WATER HIT IT, OR A SWEAT BEAD, OR HUMIDITY.. ahhhh! lol 

the point is i went texlaxed and i have been extremely happy, i still got the natural characteristics but my curls are looser and when my hair is wet OMG!!!! beautiful waves and u can see every curl.. i just love it..


----------



## Kurlee (Nov 16, 2008)

RecipeBABY said:


> lets be real.. i been spreading the word.. 4a/b hair is extremely difficult to deal with, knots, combing creating damage, etc we ALL know how our 4a/b hair works.. i was so dead serious about no chemical relaxers and being natural, and that making me feel so strong and proud.. like seriously but after 6yrs of ups and downs, i fail into a down febuary of 08..
> 
> i actually decided to rock my hair to give it a break from braids and sew in and take care of it, let me tell you i cried plenty of nights, i started to hate my own hair.. it was a constant battle. so i started thinking about relaxing it but i just couldnt allow my hair to be bone striaght.. lets face it the thick, bushy afro and seeing how long your hair is after a press out was inspiring, but it was a short term feeling AS SOON AS SOME DAM WATER HIT IT, OR A SWEAT BEAD, OR HUMIDITY.. ahhhh! lol
> 
> the point is i went texlaxed and i have been extremely happy, i still got the natural characteristics but my curls are looser and when my hair is wet OMG!!!! beautiful waves and u can see every curl.. i just love it..


do you have any pic of the texturized hair?


----------



## jamaicalovely (Nov 16, 2008)

Wow, beautiful hair.  Inspirational!


----------



## drjo91 (Nov 16, 2008)

Kay.Dee said:


> bumping
> I've been feeling discouraged lately
> I don't even want to relax, I just don't feel like having hair anymore.


 
I also feel very discouraged so i feel yor pain. I just did the BC 10/28/08 and i realized that i have SCAB HAIR. Nothing that i put on my hair does anything, and i feel so down. However, I HATE RELAXING MY HAIR and i don't want to go back.


----------



## Lady Kay 21 (Dec 9, 2008)

so what are you women doing when the going gets tough. I just came out of braids after 5 months having them in and I just don't know what to do. I have tried everything, and although I DONT want to relax, I may just do that because I dont know what else to do....


----------



## nicki6 (Jan 22, 2009)

Bumping for anyone that may need it today


----------



## AJamericanDiva (Mar 4, 2009)

What it all comes down to, do what you have to do with YOUR hair. There is no cookie cutter mold. What works for one, may not work for another. I've had such a major setback, that I'm in limbo mode... tempted to hack it all off, don't wanna go natural, might wanna weave, but love doing conditioning washes 2-3 times a week... just don't know... it's been behaving, but an upside down "V" in the back of my head is discouraging. I think this was due to too much bunning or a phony pony that was too heavy. I will continue to trim to get rid of the thin ends and the "upside down V." Sigh.....


----------



## Lucky's Mom (Mar 5, 2009)

Thanks for sharing your story!!!!!!


----------



## angenoir (Mar 5, 2009)

I so needed this thread today. Thanks for bumping!

I am growing from a short cut and my hair seems to be hovering between NL and SL for the past 3 months or so. I have been protective styling all through and I see growth... But the length seems the same???

I just don't know what else to do.

I am braiding up this weekend and hoping for the best.


----------



## 2grlsandme (Oct 6, 2009)

i needed this today and im sure someone else might too.  bumpity bump!


----------



## lynnstar (Oct 6, 2009)

2grlsandme said:


> i needed this today and im sure someone else might too. bumpity bump!


 
Thanks for bumping.....I needed the encouragement today also!


----------



## MochaEyeCandy (Dec 1, 2009)

I'm watching Dr. Oz and JD is his assistant of the day. Looking great Diva! BUMP


----------



## Ashleescheveux (Dec 7, 2009)

Bumping for inspiration


----------



## Demi27 (Dec 7, 2009)

^^^ Thanks. I needed that inspiration today!


----------



## shunemite (Dec 7, 2009)

Thank you for bumping! OP ur hair looks great. An inspiration for me to grow while I grow out my bob. Subscribing.


----------



## Theresamonet (Dec 7, 2009)

I didn't know that hair types even mattered once you relaxed your hair...


----------



## Kiynwah (Apr 28, 2010)

lovely to read this old thread... any ladies from the original posts who can update on the 6 years later!?


----------



## chelseatiara (Dec 21, 2010)

Kiynwah said:


> lovely to read this old thread... any ladies from the original posts who can update on the 6 years later!?



really no updates 6 years later?!!!


----------



## My Friend (Dec 21, 2010)

I wanna c too!


----------



## yuhlovevybz (Feb 9, 2012)

Bumping.......


----------



## JazziLady! (Apr 8, 2012)

Great inspiration!


----------



## Destiny9109 (Jul 14, 2014)

Bumping......


----------

